# It twas the weeks before Christmas driveler thread



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

The new one is up :wreath: :decorate:  :santa:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Mud,

I got the perfect Christmas gift for Keebs and all your other friends...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Mud,
> 
> I got the perfect Christmas gift for Keebs and all your other friends...



:yummy: :yummy: :yummy: :yummy: oohhh man, thats some good lookin stuff right there :yummy:


----------



## pbradley (Dec 8, 2011)

Only 17 more days!

 :jump::jump::trampoline::trampoline:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

I see my present is under the tree, thanks Les!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 8, 2011)

What about camping at Chehaw ????


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> What about camping at Chehaw ????


Yep!

Here, see if this helps ya, darlin'!

http://www.parksatchehaw.org/


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Or this one!

http://www.chehaw.org/


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> :yummy: :yummy: :yummy: :yummy: oohhh man, thats some good lookin stuff right there :yummy:



Deer poppers and a little of that mustard sounds pretty tasty to me. :yummy:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep!
> 
> Here, see if this helps ya, darlin'!
> 
> http://www.parksatchehaw.org/



Thanks sweet pea. 

They even have cozy cabins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2011)

:santa:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks sweet pea.
> 
> They even have cozy cabins.



Better get one reserved fast, same for the campsites. They'll get gone in a hurry for that event.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :santa:



Hey Quack, how's the shoulder feeling? You gonna be ready for the second split?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack, how's the shoulder feeling? You gonna be ready for the second split?





Fraid not Randy.  Already cancelled my cast and blast to LA, went ahead and cancelled my Arkie trip too.  Between the shoulder and the ribs, just can't do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmmmm.....power just flickered 

AT&T hasn't shown, sposed to be here between 8-11 am 

Uh oh....Just remembered I'm sposed to make a batch of Chili today too.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fraid not Randy.  Already cancelled my cast and blast to LA, went ahead and cancelled my Arkie trip too.  Between the shoulder and the ribs, just can't do it.



Man that just stinks! I feel for ya man. Gonna be a long wait till next season for the Quackster. 

I'll be going end of next week to Louisiana for a few days of sky busting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2011)

:decorate: whats up waders?? it be friday fer me whisky riva take my mind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Man that just stinks! I feel for ya man. Gonna be a long wait till next season for the Quackster.
> 
> I'll be going end of next week to Louisiana for a few days of sky busting.





I was really looking forward to the combo trip to LA, never have done that before.  The Arkie trip was an all expense paid, flying on a private jet trip.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Man that just stinks! I feel for ya man. Gonna be a long wait till next season for the Quackster.
> 
> I'll be going end of next week to Louisiana for a few days of sky busting.


That sounds awesome, never been , was invited once, shoulda went



blood on the ground said:


> :decorate: whats up waders?? it be friday fer me whisky riva take my mind





Hooked On Quack said:


> I was really looking forward to the combo trip to LA, never have done that before.  The Arkie trip was an all expense paid, flying on a private jet trip.



That sucks


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was really looking forward to the combo trip to LA, never have done that before.  The Arkie trip was an all expense paid, flying on a private jet trip.



Durn....

Well, how was da shoppin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> :decorate: whats up waders?? it be friday fer me whisky riva take my mind



It be Sunday for me 

Oh.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Durn....
> 
> Well, how was da *shoe* shoppin?


 fixed it fer ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> fixed it fer ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Durn....
> 
> Well, how was da shoppin?





Not bad, wrapped up Dawn's gifts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not bad, wrapped up Dawn's gifts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2011)

Where's my Keebs??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's my Keebs??


 yeeessssss


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's my Keebs??



Probably sneaking off to eat her mustard biscuit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeeessssss






Hi.:cow:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.:cow:


 Ibetuis!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ibetuis!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2011)

hi


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2011)

Mornin:worm:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> hi





slip said:


> Mornin:worm:


 boy, you still ain't right!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Think i saw a fellow GONer at wal'mart earlier, i noticed cause he put his stuff in his white ford truck and then picks the buggy up and puts it on one of those grassy spots instead of putting it in a buggy rack thirty feet away. Idjit, really, maybe this just bothers me but i bet he would be the same one ticked off if someones buggy rolled into his truck and scratched it. Put it where it goes, how hard is it. Rant over.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Think i saw a fellow GONer at wal'mart earlier, i noticed cause he put his stuff in his white ford truck and then picks the buggy up and puts it on one of those grassy spots instead of putting it in a buggy rack thirty feet away. Idjit, really, maybe this just bothers me but i bet he would be the same one p***** off if someones buggy rolled into his truck and scratched it. Put it where it goes, how hard is it. Rant over.


 I never took you for a "stickler"!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2011)

you guys and dolls keep it out of the ditch im headin home and loadin the truck for deer camp. i hope everyone has a great friday and an even better weekend.....im out!..... oh .. pray for snow


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> you guys and dolls keep it out of the ditch im headin home and loadin the truck for deer camp. i hope everyone has a great friday and an even better weekend.....im out!..... oh .. pray for snow


Good Luck!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I never took you for a "stickler"!


a who well lazy....ahhh nevermind, i had my truck hit by a buggy one time and it aint like they dont give you a bazillion places to put em. If i'm going in and see some people looking around like what can i do with this thing, i will offer to take it in with me or say i'll put that away for you, thanks


blood on the ground said:


> you guys and dolls keep it out of the ditch im headin home and loadin the truck for deer camp. i hope everyone has a great friday and an even better weekend.....im out!..... oh .. pray for snow



Good luck blood ,hope you see alot of em


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 8, 2011)

"It's beginning to look a lot like christmas, everywhere you go...."


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> a who well lazy....ahhh nevermind, i had my truck hit by a buggy one time and it aint like they dont give you a bazillion places to put em. If i'm going in and see some people looking around like what can i do with this thing, i will offer to take it in with me or say i'll put that away for you, thanks


 I'm guilty of both............ 


Kendallbearden said:


> "It's beginning to look a lot like christmas, everywhere you go...."


:wreath::candle::santa::decorate:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

Interwebs iz fixed and da Chili iz a simmerin'....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :wreath::candle::santa::decorate:



I think you've had your current avatar for over 24 hours! 


What's up with that?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Interwebs iz fixed and da Chili iz a simmerin'....



I'm on da way


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm guilty of both............
> 
> :wreath::candle::santa::decorate:





Jeff C. said:


> Interwebs iz fixed and da Chili iz a simmerin'....



mmmmmm. chili


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Interwebs iz fixed and da Chili iz a simmerin'....





Kendallbearden said:


> I think you've had your current avatar for over 24 hours!
> 
> 
> What's up with that?


 I LIKE it!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mmmmmm. chili


 hey, at least I'm honest about it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm on da way




Take ya time!!!  



mudracing101 said:


> mmmmmm. chili



I hear ya, I was going to buy gas at the Walmart pumps one day and the wind was blowin really hard, gusting to about 40 it seemed. As I came through their parking lot there was about 3 buggies runnin about 30 mph through there, I was havin to speed up and dodge'em, fo real.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well good afternoon, ladies and gents.

I always do what my Boss says and I never argue with him.  He told me to go hunting and enjoy myself so I did.

I got a wild hair and decided to go hunting for a few hours this morning.  I didn't decide to go until about 8:30 though and I got my behind in the wind and got all set up in my deer stand up in the country at 9:55 AM.  It was a little chilly but it was a good morning and I had just had a feeling that the deer would be moving around 10:30 AM and lo and behold at 10:27 AM, I see some movement and realize that it is a deer slipping along coming out of the swamp and slipping up a lower trail.  More movement and another deer and then more movement and another deer.  I watched as three really nice fat mature does slipped along the path about 35 yards from me.  I knew they were headed downwind from me unfortunately though.  They had already passed by me for about 40-50 yards and then they come scampering back up the same trail with a little trot though.  They did wind me and decided to move along.  They were some nice deer and I enjoyed at least seeing them.  Didn't see the big ole Mr. CrabClaw buck that I am still after though but I did see that he is still alive as he had visited a couple of feeders during the past 8 days.  The memory cards did have several deer but mostly they were the same ones with only one new decent 8-pointer moving into the area.  I also saw a large Gobbler feeding along by himself this morning as well.  

As I went to the back pasture to pull one of the Cam cards, I had just returned to my truck and then looked back toward the pond and saw a very large Bobcat walking across the pasture at 2:15 PM this afternoon.  By the time that I could get my rifle out of my truck, this cat had put his motor in road gear and was hitting the high spots before making it to the wood-line.  

Well at least I enjoyed the outdoors today and I did get to see some wildlife. 

I hope that all of you had an interesting day so far as well.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well good afternoon, ladies and gents.
> 
> I always do what my Boss says and I never argue with him.  He told me to go hunting and enjoy myself so I did.
> 
> ...


 sounds like you had a great day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well good afternoon, ladies and gents.
> 
> I always do what my Boss says and I never argue with him.  He told me to go hunting and enjoy myself so I did.
> 
> ...



Mike, sounds like you had a purty doggone good day!!! 

Mine was not near as interestin', and wasn't even a bad day, until J-man hollered up to me that Maggie had  next to the coffee table. Thanks though


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Take ya time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, I was going to buy gas at the Walmart pumps one day and the wind was blowin really hard, gusting to about 40 it seemed. As I came through their parking lot there was about 3 buggies runnin about 30 mph through there, I was havin to speed up and dodge'em, fo real.


exactly


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well good afternoon, ladies and gents.
> 
> I always do what my Boss says and I never argue with him.  He told me to go hunting and enjoy myself so I did.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a good day


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey Mud?????????:trampoline::trampoline:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Getting close to "that" time...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 8, 2011)

Guys,

I Just thought that I had an interesting morning UNTIL I READ THIS THREAD.  OH MY GOD !!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661280


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Mud?????????:trampoline::trampoline:



I'm ahead of ya:trampoline:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I Just thought that I had an interesting morning UNTIL I READ THIS THREAD.  OH MY GOD !!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661280



Idjits everywhere nowadays!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I Just thought that I had an interesting morning UNTIL I READ THIS THREAD.  OH MY GOD !!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661280



Just goes to show you that you never know when you can be in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

I am thankful that he wasn't hit by the stray bullet and seriously injured.

Be safe out there folks.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 8, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I Just thought that I had an interesting morning UNTIL I READ THIS THREAD.  OH MY GOD !!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661280





I get so tired of stupid people.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 8, 2011)

Many years ago, I experienced a scary experience with several bullets whizzing by my head and some of them that actually was hitting the big oak tree that I was sitting in my stand in.  This was on a Sunday morning and I was the only person hunting at our hunting club that day.

I heard this neighboring idiot start firing and within seconds, I could hear the whizzing sounds going by very closely.  I was scared to death at the time.  I also knew that this was the idiot that had previously hunted this property (that bordered his) illegally.  He really got mad when we started leasing this property that was actually owned by one of our elderly relatives that lived out of state.  He tried his best to cause problems with noise etc to make us want to leave it.  I believe that this guy worked for the Parole Division or some type of law enforcement.  He would begin shooting maybe 200 times on occasion with various handguns on the weekends just for spite.  He would shoot 6 times then reload etc, etc, etc.  We couldn't understand just how he could afford the bullets and we actually thought that he may be stealing them for personal use.

On this Sunday morning, when he was reloading, I climbed down from my big oak tree stand and stayed on the back side of the tree until he had shot another 6 times and began to reload.  The whizzing sound caused by the bullets will really scare you too.  I then ran as fast as I could back up to our camp and away from the line of fire.  I was so dang Mad that I could have killed this idiot and felt good about too.  I drove back out to the public dirt road and proceeded to drive over to his house that was about 400 yards away.  As I drove down his driveway, I saw that he had a target of a man located right on the hillside that was facing right across to our property.  This target had no backstop at all and he had already shot out the main heart area of the man on the target.  When I drove up, I told him what an idiot that he was for shooting that way and he just laughed about it.  I also told him that the bullets were hitting the tree that I was hunting in and he said that I was lying.    He wanted to get up in my face and I told if that if he felt froggy, then go ahead and leap because he would be a dead idiot before the sun went down.  His wife came out of the door and began shouting at me too.  I told her to shut up and go back inside and call the sheriffs dept.  If she wouldn't then I would call the coroner instead.  This idiot had six different handguns lying on the tailgate and he was practicing with them that day.  I was so mad that I told him that I would feed him to the fish in little small pieces too.  This guy realized that I meant business and he went back in house and I think that he was so afraid to come back out and shoot anything for the next 15-20 years or so around his house after that altercation.  We hunted this property for 24 years all together until our relative and his wife both died and their son ultimate sold the property.   Over all of these years, we only paid the taxes on it each year so it was a real bargain for us.  We had several campers, electricity, boathouse-dock on the lake as this property came within a 100 foot buffer of Corp land of Clark's Hill Lake.   After that day, we never had any more problems with him.  He stayed on his property and kept very quiet and a very low profile.  That is probably what saved his life too.  My Father always said that sometimes you just have to take a stand for what is right.   Well looking back, yes, it was pretty stupid for me, but when you have bullets whizzing by your ears and hitting the tree that you are in, it causes you to do irrational things.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh wowwww!!!  I'm SO  . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Glad to here that it was resolved peacefully EE.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 8, 2011)

sweet baby jesus its cold


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> sweet baby jesus its cold



Least it aint dang 70 degrees anymore.

Been doing any hunting Seth?


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Least it aint dang 70 degrees anymore.
> 
> Been doing any hunting Seth?



killed a doe last fri plan going this weekend


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 8, 2011)

where is everyone at??


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> killed a doe last fri plan going this weekend



Very cool man, good luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> where is everyone at??



Sittin here blowed up like a....uh....bal-loon


----------



## Benji314 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm sittin here watching the wife and the oldest girl child play Just Dance 3. Mama still got some moves on her! Granted I also have a HUGE cup of rum and cranberry juice. Fun filled night in the Varnum house!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sittin here blowed up like a....uh....bal-loon



Baking soda is your friend 

Chili man 


Well that was fun..... Getting to the waterfoul thread before it got killed. 

Ole Nugefan got his face in there before I did. 

Evening :santa:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 8, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Baking soda is your friend
> 
> Chili man
> 
> ...



I was just in the Waterfowl forum. I didn't see anything????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> I'm sittin here watching the wife and the oldest girl child play Just Dance 3. Mama still got some moves on her! Granted I also have a HUGE cup of rum and cranberry juice. Fun filled night in the Varnum house!



 



Lukikus2 said:


> Baking soda is your friend
> 
> Chili man
> 
> ...



How do Luki?? I plan on deflatin' somewhat here directly


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2011)

corn checked - check, horses hayed - check - horses FED - check, supper cooked............. deer cubed steak & cheesey-garlic mashed taters - checked............. a couple "adult" beverages for anti-freeze........ double check.......... ya'll be good now, ya hear?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ya'll stay warm. Saw where Huntsville, Al. was getting snow. If I was there I'd be in da woods


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 8, 2011)

When i said it would be a long day this morning, i sure didn't expect it to be this long! Just finished supper and feel like i been beat with a baseball bat. Headed to bed shortly.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> corn checked - check, horses hayed - check - horses FED - check, supper cooked............. deer cubed steak & cheesey-garlic mashed taters - checked............. a couple "adult" beverages for anti-freeze........ double check.......... ya'll be good now, ya hear?



sounds like a party


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> corn checked - check, horses hayed - check - horses FED - check, supper cooked............. deer cubed steak & cheesey-garlic mashed taters - checked............. a couple "adult" beverages for anti-freeze........ double check.......... ya'll be good now, ya hear?





Kendallbearden said:


> sounds like a party



I received no invite, did you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2011)

TGIF and the coffee is up


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> corn checked - check, horses hayed - check - horses FED - check, supper cooked............. deer cubed steak & cheesey-garlic mashed taters - checked............. a couple "adult" beverages for anti-freeze........ double check.......... ya'll be good now, ya hear?



Keebs, I knew there was a reason that I like you so much!!!  I like your style.  You are sooooo efficient.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2011)

Gobblin, Just where did the week go ???  

TGIF indeed and it is going to be a cold few days coming up too.  There will be frost on everyone's pumpkin whether you want it there or not.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 9, 2011)

TGIF everybody...looking forward to the weekend after 60+ hours of keeping the economy safe.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2011)

It's Friday


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 9, 2011)

yay! friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2011)

Mornin'.....gotta go pick someone up at the airport in a bit.

The deer are moving, just saw 5 of them through the kitchen window bolting through the pasture.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2011)

Good morning. Everyone up? Alright lets all say it together... 3  ...2   ....1  Its FRIDAY


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 9, 2011)

G'morning y'all! Been a while....thought I'd come back with a bang and do something stupid:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661381

Go sign up!!!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I received no invite, did you?


 that's "almost" my nightly routine............... 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I knew there was a reason that I like you so much!!!  I like your style.  You are sooooo efficient.


 I try!


boneboy96 said:


> TGIF everybody...looking forward to the weekend after 60+ hours of keeping the economy safe.





Sugar Plum said:


> G'morning y'all! Been a while....thought I'd come back with a bang and do something stupid:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661381
> 
> ...


 Hat's off to ya, Sugar Plum!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 9, 2011)

Glad miss Cortney took the bull by the horns. We need some Christmas cheer around here. :jump: :santa: :decorate: :candle:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that's "almost" my nightly routine...............
> 
> I try!
> 
> ...





Sterlo58 said:


> Glad miss Cortney took the bull by the horns. We need some Christmas cheer around here. :jump: :santa: :decorate: :candle:



Thanks. Just don't tell the Mr. I already get grief for spending too much time on the net....lol (I really don't, but with him working out in the field all day, and me running after children, I don't clean as much as he hopes I would. So he just assumes I'm on the 'puter all day)


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Glad miss Cortney took the bull by the horns. We need some Christmas cheer around here. :jump: :santa: :decorate: :candle:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Glad miss Cortney took the bull by the horns. We need some Christmas cheer around here. :jump: :santa: :decorate: :candle:



No, we don't. What we need is to be off call, getting a good nights sleep, and some deer meat in the freezer.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, we don't. What we need is to be off call, getting a good nights sleep, and some deer meat in the freezer.


 oh Hush!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> oh Hush!



Make me. :swords:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Make me. :swords:


 gladly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, we don't. What we need is to be off call, getting a good nights sleep, and some deer meat in the freezer.
> 
> 
> Pookie





Keebs said:


> oh Hush!



I fixed it fer him 

Headin to da airport.....BBL


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum has a baby, wrecks a truck, disappears for months, and now shows up right before christmas. I call shenanigans.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 9, 2011)

Morning folks


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I fixed it fer him
> 
> Headin to da airport.....BBL


  Hurry back & get signed up for the Secret Santa!!


rhbama3 said:


> Sugar Plum has a baby, wrecks a truck, disappears for months, and now shows up right before christmas. I call shenanigans.


 You're just trying to win the grinch award!:nono:


chuckb7718 said:


> Morning folks


 Heeellllloooooooo chuckiepoo!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 9, 2011)

Morning Keebies!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Morning Keebies!


You need to sign up for the Secret Santa, it is therapy for the soul, I tell ya!:jump:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, we don't. What we need is to be off call, getting a good nights sleep, and some deer meat in the freezer.



What I need is a full time job, a good nights sleep and some deer meat in the freezer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're just trying to win the grinch award!:nono:


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes- Ambassadeer



chuckb7718 said:


> Morning Keebies!


Hiya Chuckles! 


Sterlo58 said:


> What I need is a full time job, a good nights sleep and some deer meat in the freezer.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sugar Plum has a baby, wrecks a truck, disappears for months, and now shows up right before christmas. I call shenanigans.



Shenanigans? Me? Nah...never...

I just finally decided to crawl out from under my rock again. I've been dealing with some crummy anxiety attacks. Driving is a task these days. And finding a doc to prescribe something worth a dern for the anxiety is becoming a pain. I know what works and what has worked in the past, but asking for it generally gets bad reactions. 

Hope everyone has been good while I've been away!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes- Ambassadeer
> 
> Hiya Chuckles!



Just wanted to make sure ya'll knew that was directed at the Grinch award, not Sugar Plum.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> What I need is a full time job, a good nights sleep and some deer meat in the freezer.





rhbama3 said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes- Ambassadeer


 He IS a smart Bassbaby!


Sugar Plum said:


> Shenanigans? Me? Nah...never...
> 
> I just finally decided to crawl out from under my rock again. I've been dealing with some crummy anxiety attacks. Driving is a task these days. And finding a doc to prescribe something worth a dern for the anxiety is becoming a pain. I know what works and what has worked in the past, but asking for it generally gets bad reactions.
> 
> Hope everyone has been good while I've been away!


 you find a doc that'll work with you.......... I know I'm gonna miss my P.A. once my prescription runs out.......... 


rhbama3 said:


> Just wanted to make sure ya'll knew that was directed at the Grinch award, not Sugar Plum.


  We know you better'n that!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2011)

10:30 and I am already thinking about a spicy shrimp po-boy for lunch... :yummy:


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sup Bama?
I was in your neck of the woods yesterday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 10:30 and I am already thinking about a spicy shrimp po-boy for lunch... :yummy:


sounds good. None fittin' to eat around here. 


chuckb7718 said:


> Sup Bama?
> I was in your neck of the woods yesterday.


what you doing in Albeeny?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2011)

Prepare for a meltdown in the SF if this happens 

http://www.chron.com/sports/aggies/...nters-A-amp-M-coaching-discussion-2391067.php


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Prepare for a meltdown in the SF if this happens
> 
> http://www.chron.com/sports/aggies/...nters-A-amp-M-coaching-discussion-2391067.php


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sounds good. None fittin' to eat around here.
> 
> what you doing in Albeeny?



Spending some "quality time" with Phoebe's er docs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Spending some "quality time" with Phoebe's er docs.



Sorry, bro. 

Time to hit the shower and head that way. TTYL!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2011)

Them crazy idjits in the waterfowl forum are fixing to learn the hard way that Nic ain't playing around in there. And I thought us SF guys were hard headed.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Spending some "quality time" with Phoebe's er docs.


 what in the world??????


Les Miles said:


> Them crazy idjits in the waterfowl forum are fixing to learn the hard way that Nic ain't playing around in there. And I thought us SF guys were hard headed.


 That's ANOTHER bunch that skeer me............

I'm eagerly anticipating a perfectly seasoned & grilled steak, baked tater & salad for lunch........... :yummy: :yummy: :yummy:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Them crazy idjits in the waterfowl forum are fixing to learn the hard way that Nic ain't playing around in there. And I thought us SF guys were hard headed.



wheres the linc, i love to see a beheading


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what in the world??????
> 
> That's ANOTHER bunch that skeer me............
> 
> I'm eagerly anticipating a perfectly seasoned & grilled steak, baked tater & salad for lunch........... :yummy: :yummy: :yummy:



Steak, tater, and salad


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> wheres the linc, i love to see a beheading



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661388


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Steak, tater, and salad


only way to make it better is if shkrimp was added!:yummy:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661388


that's our Nic!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that's our Nic!



They wont like him when he is angry:nono:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> They wont like him when he is angry:nono:


 They shouldn't MAKE him angry!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661388




Would you believe, I posted in there and it was deleted???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They shouldn't MAKE him angry!



You done threw a cravin on me, i'm gonna go get a steak, potato and salad for lunch, prob wont be as good as yours but a steak none the less


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Would you believe, I posted in there and it was deleted???



bad girl


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Would you believe, I posted in there and it was deleted???



I wouldn't post in that thread for any amount of money. It's Nic's version of hunting over corn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hurry back & get signed up for the Secret Santa!!
> 
> You're just trying to win the grinch award!:nono:
> 
> Heeellllloooooooo chuckiepoo!!!



I signed up last night 

Dis :santa: don't play!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> bad girl



All I did was bump it....


and then make a comment about the first idiot that tried to poke the angry snake...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You done threw a cravin on me, i'm gonna go get a steak, potato and salad for lunch, prob wont be as good as yours but a steak none the less


 Have you tried Roadhouse yet?........ duh, forgot who I was talking to!


Jeff C. said:


> I signed up last night
> 
> Dis :santa: don't play!!!


 just making sure!!!!!!


Sugar Plum said:


> All I did was bump it....
> 
> 
> and then make a comment about the first idiot that tried to poke the angry snake...


:nono: Word to the wise, if Nic posts something like that, don't go !!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> All I did was bump it....
> 
> 
> and then make a comment about the first idiot that tried to poke the angry snake...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :nono: Word to the wise, if Nic posts something like that, don't go !!!!!!



I know that now! lol


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :nono: Word to the wise, if Nic posts something like that, don't go !!!!!!



Duh! Gosh Sugarplum.... even I know better than that.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 9, 2011)

OK it's friday so I blew my diet today. Just picked up a footlong chili dog with cheese, onions and slaw and some onion rings. I'm gunna have to ride the bike double time this afternoon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Have you tried Roadhouse yet?........ duh, forgot who I was talking to!
> 
> just making sure!!!!!!
> 
> :nono: Word to the wise, if Nic posts something like that, don't go !!!!!!



No, we have one of those
Of course i have:yummy: So far though , here anyways Longhorns is better, but i may go give em another chance :yummy:

Oh and yeah when Nic posts something like that its not for discussion , good or bad


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> All I did was bump it....
> 
> 
> and then make a comment about the first idiot that tried to poke the angry snake...



Nic has on his official cap right now. He's trying to make a point and friends giving him an "Attaboy"or bumping his thread are not helping. I'm sure he deleted your post to keep you outta the mess. 
 Gonna be a lot of feathers floating on the water again before Christmas.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic has on his official cap right now. He's trying to make a point and friends giving him an "Attaboy"or bumping his thread are not helping. I'm sure he deleted your post to keep you outta the mess.
> Gonna be a lot of feathers floating on the water again before Christmas.



And there are more idjits that keep posting in Nic's thread.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Would you believe, I posted in there and it was deleted???



Its because you quoted posts that are now also deleted.

We cant delete bad posts and leave peoples quotes of it up, kinda defeats the purpose.




Mornin folks:worm:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And there are more idjits that keep posting in Nic's thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And there are more idjits that keep posting in Nic's thread.



I aint even going to look, i feel like a hand may come thru my comp. screen and poke me in the eyeball and then slap me


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And there are more idjits that keep posting in Nic's thread.



Don't mess with the law:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint even going to look, i feel like a hand may come thru my comp. screen and poke me in the eyeball and then slap me



More like a tomahawk...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Its because you quoted posts that are now also deleted.
> 
> We cant delete bad posts and leave peoples quotes of it up, kinda defeats the purpose.
> 
> ...



I figured that's what it was. I was just surprised cause I've never had anything deleted...lol


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I know that now! lol





Les Miles said:


> Duh! Gosh Sugarplum.... even I know better than that.


 like you didn't have to learn the hard way too, Hhhhmmmm???


Sterlo58 said:


> OK it's friday so I blew my diet today. Just picked up a footlong chili dog with cheese, onions and slaw and some onion rings. I'm gunna have to ride the bike double time this afternoon.


:nono: Do NOT berate yourself, you NEED to "indulge" every now & then, just don't backslide completely!  Keep up the good work, we're proud of you!


mudracing101 said:


> No, we have one of those
> Of course i have:yummy: So far though , here anyways Longhorns is better, but i may go give em another chance :yummy:
> 
> _*Oh and yeah when Nic posts something like that its not for discussion , good or bad*_


You can't beat Longhorns neither!


rhbama3 said:


> Nic has on his official cap right now. He's trying to make a point and friends giving him an "Attaboy"or bumping his thread are not helping. I'm sure he deleted your post to keep you outta the mess.
> Gonna be a lot of feathers floating on the water again before Christmas.





slip said:


> Its because you quoted posts that are now also deleted.
> 
> We cant delete bad posts and leave peoples quotes of it up, kinda defeats the purpose.
> Mornin folks:worm:


:trampoline: Thanks for explaining, Moppett!


mudracing101 said:


> I aint even going to look, i feel like a hand may come thru my comp. screen and poke me in the eyeball and then slap me


 It CAN happen!!!!!!  Just ask Wobert!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what in the world???
> 
> On the way to work yesterday morning there was ice on the back steps! That greatly hastened my descent but the landing was a tad on the rough side!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And there are more idjits that keep posting in Nic's thread.






Lemme go check it out . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme go check it out . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > what in the world???
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > what in the world???
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> chuckb7718 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang Chuckiepoo, gravity can be a mean mudder !!!
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

Hehe, 2 shots of Crown for dinner, this could be an interesting day . . .

Think I'll wonder ova to the WF forum...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe, 2 shots of Crown for dinner, this could be an interesting day . . .
> 
> Think I'll wonder ova to the WF forum...





Oh yeah.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah.............



:yummy: :yummy: looks good Keebs , i went to Logans:yummy:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah.............



i haven't been on here all day, and of course as soon as i get on this thread, i see a post like this. 


Now if y'all will excuse me, i gotta go find some food :yummy:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> :yummy: :yummy: looks good Keebs , i went to Logans:yummy:


 I couldn't eat it all, that was only half a tater, saved the other half & the rest of my steak for Monday's lunch! I need to go walk the park now........... 


Kendallbearden said:


> i haven't been on here all day, and of course as soon as i get on this thread, i see a post like this.
> 
> 
> Now if y'all will excuse me, i gotta go find some food :yummy:


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2011)

I had a big ole bacon cheeseburger for lunch; now I'm too scared to even crop dust


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I had a big ole bacon cheeseburger for lunch; now I'm too scared to even crop dust


 ain't stopped you before............


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ain't stopped you before............



watch out, looks like someone is on a roll today


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> watch out, looks like someone is on a roll today


 nope, being my normal self today.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I had a big ole bacon cheeseburger for lunch; now I'm too scared to even crop dust




Try yo self big man . . .   CHEEEEEEEEEKUNNNNNNNN!!!





Keebs said:


> nope, being my normal self today.............






NORMAL ??????   There ain't NUTTIN normal boutcha !!!  



Sittin here with a hand full of nutzzzzzzz.




Cashews.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Try yo self big man . . .   CHEEEEEEEEEKUNNNNNNNN!!!



I would if I had an extra pair of drawers out in da truck


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Try yo self big man . . .   CHEEEEEEEEEKUNNNNNNNN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beat me to it 

And I am too....






Peanuts. They're better, you get two of them in the same shell....sometimes you even really luck out and get three of them


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I would if I had an extra pair of drawers out in da truck



Do it in front of a fan. I've always wondered......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NORMAL ??????   There ain't NUTTIN normal boutcha !!!
> 
> _* I Know!!*_
> 
> ...


I just had some Deluxe Nuts, LOVE me some Brazil & Macadamia nuts! 


hdm03 said:


> I would if I had an extra pair of drawers out in da truck


CAMANDOOOOoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


Kendallbearden said:


> Beat me to it
> 
> And I am too....
> 
> Peanuts. They're better, you get two of them in the same shell....sometimes you even really luck out and get three of them



Dry roasted or boiled?:yummy:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Do it in front of a fan. I've always wondered......









This post is completely worthless without video/pics . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Do it in front of a fan. I've always wondered......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I just had some Deluxe Nuts, LOVE me some Brazil & Macadamia nuts!
> 
> CAMANDOOOOoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...






Sooooooooo, whatz yo favorite nut ??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dry roasted or boiled?:yummy:



You can't go wrong either way.

Mine are the dry salted ones


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This post is completely worthless without video/pics . . .



I second that, be sure to take pics....no, no......take a video. Yeah....be sure to take a video


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sooooooooo, whatz yo favorite nut ??



doesn't matter, as long as they're salty


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sooooooooo, whatz yo favorite _*nut*_ ??


 why YOU of course!


Kendallbearden said:


> You can't go wrong either way.
> 
> Mine are the dry salted ones


 We used to put some out when we had a sale when I worked at Wheeler's over in Tifton, they had been soaked in a salt brine then dried, man, them things were goooooood!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We used to put some out when we had a sale when I worked at Wheeler's over in Tifton, they had been soaked in a salt brine then dried, man, them things were goooooood!!



hmmmm.....I might have to attempt to make some of those.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> why YOU of course!
> 
> We used to put some out when we had a sale when I worked at Wheeler's over in Tifton, they had been soaked in a salt brine then dried, man, them things were goooooood!!





I KNEW it !!!!! 





So you like salty nutz ??  Me too !!!  The saltier (isdataword) da better !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNEW it !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2011)

:yummy::yummy::yummy:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> :yummy::yummy::yummy:



We got you in the mood for some nuts now?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> :yummy::yummy::yummy:


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> We got you in the mood for some nuts now?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> We got you in the mood for some nuts now?





I certainly am !!  Nuttin like nutz and cold beer !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

hdm03 said:


>


 couldn't let it slide, could ya?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I certainly am !!  Nuttin like nutz and cold beer !!!


And a shot of Wiser................


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> We got you in the mood for some nuts now?



I could go for some pe-cans 



Keebs said:


>






Fixin to pack up and hit the road fer a day or three.

Y'all have a great weekend and then some


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 9, 2011)

Crazy idjits 

Off to the SF I go...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> couldn't let it slide, could ya?
> 
> And a shot of Wiser................




There should be a warning lable on that stuff, " WILL NOT make you wiser . . .




SnowHunter said:


> Hello Fellow Drivelers.. If yall remember, Mr Boswell has been having a tough time these last few months (landlord) Well, they've called in hospice and his time is short. Please say a prayer, if yall will. They'd really appreciate it and the whole family could use it





Prayers sent Nic .


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hello Fellow Drivelers.. If yall remember, Mr Boswell has been having a tough time these last few months (landlord) Well, they've called in hospice and his time is short. Please say a prayer, if yall will. They'd really appreciate it and the whole family could use it



Sorry to hear this, prayers sent.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I could go for some pe-cans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Safe travels my friend!


SnowHunter said:


> Hello Fellow Drivelers.. If yall remember, Mr Boswell has been having a tough time these last few months (landlord) Well, they've called in hospice and his time is short. Please say a prayer, if yall will. They'd really appreciate it and the whole family could use it


Aaawww, you got'em Snowsista!


Hooked On Quack said:


> There should be a warning lable on that stuff, " WILL NOT make you wiser . . .


 Ain't that the truth!!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There should be a warning lable on that stuff, " WILL NOT make you wiser . . .
> 
> .



It can, however, cause some pretty serious issues with coordination on a 4 wheeler.........from what i hear


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2011)

alright ya'll bunch of nuts, i'm outa here, gonna take my daughter hunting and maybe see the big one peace out  Oh Keebs , i might be your way sat. i'll call


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> alright ya'll bunch of nuts, i'm outa here, gonna take my daughter hunting and maybe see the big one peace out  Oh Keebs , i might be your way sat. i'll call



alright, good luck to you! Hope your daughter gets the big one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> It can, however, cause some pretty serious issues with coordination on a 4 wheeler.........from what i hear






Not true, I had only a half a beer before the "incident" (that's how my wife refers to it) 


I did however, have several drinks when I finally made it back to the house.
That, causing my wife to believe, that I was severly intoxicated at the "incident".  


This is exactly how rumours get started, and if nothing else, I'm ALL about the facts . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> alright ya'll bunch of nuts, i'm outa here, gonna take my daughter hunting and maybe see the big one peace out  Oh Keebs , i might be your way sat. i'll call


If all else fails................... text!
+Good Luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not true, I had only a half a beer before the "incident" (that's how my wife refers to it)
> 
> 
> I did however, have several drinks when I finally made it back to the house.
> ...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is exactly how rumours get started, and if nothing else, I'm ALL about the facts . . .



suuuuuure............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Whaaaaaaaaa???  Am I missing sumpin ??





Kendallbearden said:


> suuuuuure............






I don't appreciate your sarcasm, and will not tolerate it!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Going to mozie on outta heah............. catch ya'll later!
:decorate:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Going to mozie on outta heah............. catch ya'll later!
> :decorate:





Well if ya can't hang wit da BIG N's go set on da porch . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, i'm home alone and the beeper just keeps going off. Dodging bullets so far, but it's looking like a Hungry Man turkey dinner for supper.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2011)

hey keebowhohasagoodroutineatthehourofdinner, 

are you all wet tonight?






seems the radar shows rain in the area.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well if ya can't hang wit da BIG N's go set on da porch . . .


Thankya, BigN, I done just that after I threw hay to the horses, then went & dropped feed, fixed me another drank and decided to check in here before I went back & sat on the porch.........


gobbleinwoods said:


> hey keebowhohasagoodroutineatthehourofdinner,
> 
> are you all wet tonight?
> 
> ...


I thought I'd be getting some, but not a drop to be seen!
watchudoincoffeekang?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2011)

Pretty sure this ain enuff beer


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2011)

great...........read back an now I need beer nutz too


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> great...........read back an now I need beer nutz too


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 9, 2011)

evening ya'll ... what's up in here?  First weekend in a while I don't have to be somewhere.  Kinda nice to just sit by the fire.  Think I need a BEVERAGE!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> evening ya'll ... what's up in here?  First weekend in a while I don't have to be somewhere.  Kinda nice to just sit by the fire.  Think I need a BEVERAGE!


TAGSISTA!!!!!!!!!!  Here, have a Wiser's & Coke wiff me!!!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TAGSISTA!!!!!!!!!!  Here, have a Wiser's & Coke wiff me!!!!!



Don't mind if I do.  

What's keepin you outta trouble this weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Don't mind if I do.
> 
> What's keepin you outta trouble this weekend?


Hhhhmmmm, dang, nuttin really..... oh snap, yes there is, Anti-grinch med's........ putting up Christmas decorations on the porch, can't WAIT to see how the icicle lights hang on it!  what ya'll up to?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

mountain dew, deer jerky, Roadhouse on the TV,and babes on the drivel thread. Life is good!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> mountain dew, deer jerky, Roadhouse on the TV,and babes on the drivel thread. Life is good!


 YOu haz jerky?!?!?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm, dang, nuttin really..... oh snap, yes there is, Anti-grinch med's........ putting up Christmas decorations on the porch, can't WAIT to see how the icicle lights hang on it!  what ya'll up to?



Mitch's dad is coming down tomorrow to pick up his deer at the processor.  They'll spend the night and leave Sunday a.m.  Besides that just laundry and stuff.  I don't get into the decorations much.  Got one of those little table top trees - just plug 'er in and call it done!  

And trying to get a head start on figuring out a name for my 'lil Do-Do.  If anyone wants to know it's 44 days until their expected arrival!  




rhbama3 said:


> mountain dew, deer jerky, Roadhouse on the TV,and babes on the drivel thread. Life is good!



Swayze and Elliott ... mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> mountain dew, deer jerky, Roadhouse on the TV,and babes on the drivel thread. Life is good!



I'll be SO glad when your sentence is over you can get back to a normal avatar!  Purple is NOT your color!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOu haz jerky?!?!?



Yes, Dear. 
I found some scrap meat and a roast in the freezer so made a gallon ziploc. I'm gonna vacuum seal some in the freezer for you. 
Trying to talk Fish-bro and turtle-babe into coming up and hunting next weekend. Just have to wait and see if they want to( or can) come and slay some pork and Does.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Pretty sure this ain enuff beer



Well of course....


You can ALWAYS use more beer


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


>







Kendallbearden said:


> Well of course....
> 
> 
> You can ALWAYS use more beer


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Mitch's dad is coming down tomorrow to pick up his deer at the processor.  They'll spend the night and leave Sunday a.m.  Besides that just laundry and stuff.  I don't get into the decorations much.  Got one of those little table top trees - just plug 'er in and call it done!
> 
> And trying to get a head start on figuring out a name for my 'lil Do-Do.  If anyone wants to know it's 44 days until their expected arrival!
> 
> ...


NO
I STILL don't have a name for Miss "No Name" - nothing fits her or "we" don't agree!

Now, if'n yours is a BOY, I can come up with names!!


Tag-a-long said:


> I'll be SO glad when your sentence is over you can get back to a normal avatar!  Purple is NOT your color!


THank you, I concur!!


rhbama3 said:


> Yes, Dear.
> I found some scrap meat and a roast in the freezer so made a gallon ziploc. I'm gonna vacuum seal some in the freezer for you.
> Trying to talk Fish-bro and turtle-babe into coming up and hunting next weekend. Just have to wait and see if they want to( or can) come and slay some pork and Does.


       


Kendallbearden said:


> Well of course....
> 
> 
> You can ALWAYS use more beer


 Dat's right!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


>


 you don't like salty nutz??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you don't like salty nutz??



laaawd, here we go again. Round two


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NO
> I STILL don't have a name for Miss "No Name" - nothing fits her or "we" don't agree!





Poor thing


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> I'll be SO glad when your sentence is over you can get back to a normal avatar!  Purple is NOT your color!



I know, i know.....


I'll never, ever, take another avatar bet. I knew it was bad juju and did it anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> laaawd, here we go again. Round two






slip said:


> Poor thing


 I call "Hooochie", she comes, I call "Lil Girl" she comes, I holler "Let's eat" she comes, she ain't missing out on nuttin, she just don't *Have* a name of her own! Whistle, she comes, "Aaaaaan't" she stops, she's smart as a whip, juss ain't got a name to call her by.............. YET! Now HUSH unless you have a GOOD suggestion!:swords:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know, i know.....
> 
> 
> I'll never, ever, take another avatar bet. _*I knew it was bad juju*_ and did it anyway.


 Dangit Wobert, you know, as good as I do, that Murphy lives with both of us, why, oh, why would you go ahead & DO IT!?!?!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NO
> I STILL don't have a name for Miss "No Name" - nothing fits her or "we" don't agree!
> 
> Now, if'n yours is a BOY, I can come up with names!!



That's easy ... just call her what YOU like and eventually everyone else will just get used to it!  

Betcha can't!  He's gonna be a boy, most likely black and I'll need a call name and a registered name.  Daddy is 'Tarbaby's Bo-bo' and Mamma is 'Big Creek's Jorja Peach' and Grandpa is  'Five Star General Patton'.  I'd like to tie back to them somehow.  OK, you got 3 months.. get crackin'!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I call "Hooochie", she comes, I call "Lil Girl" she comes, I holler "Let's eat" she comes, she ain't missing out on nuttin, she just don't *Have* a name of her own! Whistle, she comes, "Aaaaaan't" she stops, she's smart as a whip, juss ain't got a name to call her by.............. YET! Now HUSH unless you have a GOOD suggestion!:swords:



name her girl. That's simple and easy to  remember. They you can just say "come here girl"


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dangit Wobert, you know, as good as I do, that Murphy lives with both of us, why, oh, why would you go ahead & DO IT!?!?!



Temporary insanity. Got caught up in the hype and Bonney talked me into it. 
I din't realize till afterwards how long the bet was for. I still have exactly  another month to go.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I call "Hooochie", she comes, I call "Lil Girl" she comes, I holler "Let's eat" she comes, she ain't missing out on nuttin, she just don't *Have* a name of her own! Whistle, she comes, "Aaaaaan't" she stops, she's smart as a whip, juss ain't got a name to call her by.............. YET! Now HUSH unless you have a GOOD suggestion!:swords:


Hoolie Girl..........Call her Hoolie!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> That's easy ... just call her what YOU like and eventually everyone else will just get used to it!
> 
> Betcha can't!  He's gonna be a boy, most likely black and I'll need a call name and a registered name.  Daddy is 'Tarbaby's Bo-bo' and Mamma is 'Big Creek's Jorja Peach' and Grandpa is  'Five Star General Patton'.  I'd like to tie back to them somehow.  OK, you got 3 months.. get crackin'!


Lawd, you make it sound soooo easy!
Hhhhhmmm, been a long time since I tried "registered" names......... lemme right them down & yeah, 3 month's I can work on it......
I like those names though!! kewl!

ok, gonna quit da Wiser's ............ "MAY" try to get up in time to see if I see the eclipse!  yeah, right!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Lawd, you make it sound soooo easy!
> Hhhhhmmm, been a long time since I tried "registered" names......... lemme right them down & yeah, 3 month's I can work on it......
> I like those names though!! kewl!
> 
> ok, gonna quit da Wiser's ............ "MAY" try to get up in time to see if I see the eclipse!  yeah, right!



Call her WISER!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> name her girl. That's simple and easy to  remember. They you can just say "come here girl"


she's comes to that too..............


rhbama3 said:


> Temporary insanity. Got caught up in the hype and Bonney talked me into it.
> I din't realize till afterwards how long the bet was for. I still have exactly  another month to go.


 YOU listen to Bonney????????


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hoolie Girl..........Call her Hoolie!!


 she's got some moves on her, I"ll give her that! Typical boxer, walks in a "U" shape!
ok, catch ya'll later............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Temporary insanity. Got caught up in the hype and Bonney talked me into it.
> I din't realize till afterwards how long the bet was for. I still have exactly  another month to go.


Robert you have my utmost respect for living up to your end of that bet!!.........I know it was hard pill to swallow

Hat's off to you Bro!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2011)

:wreath:   :candle::candle::candle:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> :wreath:   :candle::candle::candle:



someone's in the christmas spirit, i see


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I call "Hooochie", she comes, I call "Lil Girl" she comes, I holler "Let's eat" she comes, she ain't missing out on nuttin, she just don't *Have* a name of her own! Whistle, she comes, "Aaaaaan't" she stops, she's smart as a whip, juss ain't got a name to call her by.............. YET! Now HUSH unless you have a GOOD suggestion!:swords:


How about doo 

Nevermind.


Kendallbearden said:


> name her girl. That's simple and easy to  remember. They you can just say "come here girl"


My cousin had a dog named "girl" and a dog named "dog" when i was young.

bout as easy to remember as it gets


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)

slip said:


> My cousin had a dog named "girl" and a dog named "dog" when i was young.
> 
> bout as easy to remember as it gets



those are the kinds of names i like


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 9, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



How many Keystones gave their life for that post!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> :wreath:   :candle::candle::candle:



Stumble onto the Christmas spirit did ya???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> :wreath:   :candle::candle::candle:


 Someone has HACKED Nicodemus' Account!!!!!!!!!! 243, Full Alert, I repeat, FULL ALERT, Code RED!!!!!!!!


slip said:


> How about doo
> 
> Nevermind.





Tag-a-long said:


> Stumble onto the Christmas spirit did ya???



ok,  for real this time.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Stumble onto the Christmas spirit did ya???



naw, he always mellows out after adding a few bloody scalps to the lodge pole. Bad day for the duck hunters.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> naw, he always mellows out after adding a few bloody scalps to the lodge pole. Bad day for the duck hunters.



Ahhhh... now it's all starting to make sense!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2011)

weekend alert.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have a cup (or two) and get it started


----------



## deermeat270 (Dec 10, 2011)

Im not hunting right now


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> :wreath:   :candle::candle::candle:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 10, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Im not hunting right now



Me either and it's the start of second split.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



Hello Turtlebug!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2011)

Grrrrrrrr.  Stoopid full moon.  Woke up at 3am, never could get back to sleep.

Good news, I only have to work 4 more days, then off the rest of the year !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr.  Stoopid full moon.  Woke up at 3am, never could get back to sleep.
> 
> Good news, I only have to work 4 more days, then off the rest of the year !!!



two more days of call then i'm off call till New year! 
Plan to hunt after work this week and next weekend every chance i get.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2011)

:wreath:  :wreath:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> two more days of call then i'm off call till New year!
> Plan to hunt after work this week and next weekend every chance i get.





Just rechecked my schedule, I lied. 


Gotta work the 28,29,30...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2011)

Congrats to Fish-bro! He just whacked a Doe this morning!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just rechecked my schedule, I lied.
> 
> 
> Gotta work the 28,29,30...


ouch!



rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to Fish-bro! He just whacked a Doe this morning!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 10, 2011)

hmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> Hello everyone. I would like to wish each of you a very Merry Cristmas and a Happy New Year!!
> 
> 
> :candle: :candle:  :wreath:  :candle: :candle:



Same to you and Nic!! Hope y'all have a great one..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> Hello everyone. I would like to wish each of you a very Merry Cristmas and a Happy New Year!!
> 
> 
> :candle: :candle:  :wreath:  :candle: :candle:






Ya'll too Ms Sheryl !!


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> Hello everyone. I would like to wish each of you a very Merry Cristmas and a Happy New Year!!
> 
> 
> :candle: :candle:  :wreath:  :candle: :candle:



Same to you and the grinch .. er grouch


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2011)

well, the beeper got me again. Stopped at Church's chicken and picked up supper.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



You're a mean one Mr. Grinch
You really are a heel
You're as cuddly as a cactus
Your as charming as an eel
Mr. Grinch
You're a bad banana with a greasy black peel

You're a monster. Mr Grinch
Your Hearts an empty hole
Your brain is full of spiders
You've got garlic in your sole Mr Grinch
I wouldn't touch you with a
39 and a half foot pole

You're a vile one Mr Grinch
You have termites in your smile
You have all the tender sweetness of a seasick crocodile
Mr Grinch
Given the choice between the two of you I'd take the a seasick crocodile

You're a foul one Mr Grinch
You're a nasty wasty skunk
Your heart is full of unwashed socks
Your sole is full of gunk
Mr Grinch

The 3 best words that best describe you, are as follows, and I quote
Stink!
Stank!
Stunk!

You're a rotter Mr Grinch
You're the king of sinful sots
Your hearts a dead tomato squashed with moldy purple spots
Mr Grinch

Your sole is a appalling dump heap
Overflowing with the most disgraceful
Assortment of deplorable rubbish
Imaginable, mangled up in tangled up knots

You nauseate me, Mr Grinch
With a noxious super nos
You're a crooked jerky jockey and,
You drive a crooked horse
Mr Grinch

You're a 3 Decker sour crout and toad stall sandwich
With arsenic sauce!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2011)

243Savage said:


> You're a mean one Mr. Grinch
> You really are a heel
> You're as cuddly as a cactus
> Your as charming as an eel
> ...



Disqualified. A simple picture with no reason given for the particular Humbug being "bah-ed" should not in itself be enough to warrant a Grinchy.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Disqualified. A simple picture with no reason given for the particular Humbug being "bah-ed" should not in itself be enough to warrant a Grinchy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 10, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> Hello everyone. I would like to wish each of you a very Merry Cristmas and a Happy New Year!!
> 
> 
> :candle: :candle:  :wreath:  :candle: :candle:



Merry Christmas to you too! Hope you, Nick and Warren have a wonderful Christmas :santa::santa:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 10, 2011)

Whoa....the Secret Santa thread has only 63 replies, but 692 views!!


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Disqualified. A simple picture with no reason given for the particular Humbug being "bah-ed" should not in itself be enough to warrant a Grinchy.



"Bah Humbug" (although originally credited to Mr. Scrooge) is not representative of cheerful Christmas spirit, and therefore may be deemed grinchy.

Anyway, that's for Grinch Award Appeals Judge Kendall to decide.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2011)

Is it a sleepy Sunday?   Open the eyes with


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 11, 2011)

The coffee was brewed early this morning...

Top of the morning to you folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

'Morning !! :cow:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The coffee was brewed early this morning...
> 
> Top of the morning to you folks.



Get back to the SF and answer my question in the "Saban is a meanie" thread! 

Morning to the rest of you babes and bro's! 2nd cup of coffee is brewing, and 22 hours left till i'm off call. Hoping UPS brings my new deer stand bright and early so i can put it together when i get home tomorrow!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 11, 2011)

I appreciate yalls prayers for Mr Boswell. He passed on this morning.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I appreciate yalls prayers for Mr Boswell. He passed on this morning.



Sorry to hear that. My condolences....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deepest sympathies, Snowy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers, Snowy.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> Hello everyone. I would like to wish each of you a very Merry Cristmas and a Happy New Year!!
> 
> 
> :candle: :candle:  :wreath:  :candle: :candle:


 Same to you & yours, Sheryl!



SnowHunter said:


> I appreciate yalls prayers for Mr Boswell. He passed on this morning.


Aaaawwww, Nicole, I am so sorry!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it a sleepy Sunday?   Open the eyes with



Man o man, we had a pot of fresh ground from the Judson House in Bethlehem this morning. It will get your giddyup goin for shore. Mighty fine stuff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I appreciate yalls prayers for Mr Boswell. He passed on this morning.






So sorry Nicole, prayers for ya'll and his family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh man, I just ate a bowl of deer chili and some HAWT wangs, should be an interesting afternoon . . . :cow:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh man, I just ate a bowl of deer chili and some HAWT wangs, should be an interesting afternoon . . . :cow:


I was thinking 'bout starting some chili........... sure is cool enough out for it!


----------



## C Carter (Dec 11, 2011)

mery almost christmas!:decorate:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2011)

C Carter said:


> merry almost Christmas!:decorate:


:wreath::candle::santa::wreath:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh man, I just ate a bowl of deer chili and some HAWT wangs, should be an interesting afternoon . . . :cow:


Just finished a ham, egg, and cheese sammich for lunch. I
got some deer cube steak thawing out for supper. Thank ya, Buddy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

C Carter said:


> mery almost christmas!:decorate:



Same to you and all the other twelven's out there ! :santa:


----------



## C Carter (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Same to you and all the other twelven's out there ! :santa:



i think seths the only one out there right now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

C Carter said:


> mery almost christmas!:decorate:




Hiya kiddo !! :santa:





rhbama3 said:


> Just finished a ham, egg, and cheese sammich for lunch. I
> got some deer cube steak thawing out for supper. Thank ya, Buddy!




Hope it's good and tender !! 



Got some pork chops stuffed with jalapeno/cheese sausage from the same place the other day, and MAN was it GOOD !!!


----------



## C Carter (Dec 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya kiddo !! :santa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

C Carter said:


> hey quack!







:cow:




How's school, where ya been ???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished a ham, egg, and cheese sammich for lunch. I
> got some deer cube steak thawing out for supper. Thank ya, Buddy!



We did deer cube steaks last night. Tonight we have a medley in the crockpot that has three kinds of beans, ground beef, bacon and assorted spices and add ins.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :cow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wassup Quack...didn't know you had a daughter too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> We did deer cube steaks last night. Tonight we have a medley in the crockpot that has three kinds of beans, ground beef, bacon and assorted spices and add ins.



Man, that just sounds like a gas explosion waiting to happen. 

okay, time to get all my tools and hunting stuff together for tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup Quack...didn't know you had a daughter too.







Well sometimes you just have to take the good with the bad, knowwhutimean???  



MAAAAAAAAN, those HOT wangs and chili are getting ready to RUUUUUUUMBUUUUUULLLLLLL . . . 

No :candle:  around me !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, that just sounds like a gas explosion waiting to happen.
> 
> okay, time to get all my tools and hunting stuff together for tomorrow.






Will you be setting up your "Ameristep Doghouse Blind"??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will you be setting up your "Ameristep Doghouse Blind"??


----------



## C Carter (Dec 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :cow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schools been good aint been nowee seth dnt let me get on haha


Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup Quack...didn't know you had a daughter too.


ohh poor poor me 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Well sometimes you just have to take the good with the bad, knowwhutimean???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha im the good right


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

C Carter said:


> schools been good aint been nowee seth dnt let me get on haha
> 
> ohh poor poor me
> 
> ...





Yeah, you're the best speller of the two of ya'll  . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will you be setting up your "Ameristep Doghouse Blind"??



Didn't you read the updated thread in gear review? 
 I do plan to take a picture of it. I figure a week in the cold with a rain shower or two ought to have broken a pole or two by now. 
This is gonna be better than watching that squirrel disentegrate while pinned to a tree with an arrow. I think it took a month before there was just a skeleton hanging there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Didn't you read the updated thread in gear review?
> I do plan to take a picture of it. I figure a week in the cold with a rain shower or two ought to have broken a pole or two by now.
> This is gonna be better than watching that squirrel disentegrate while pinned to a tree with an arrow. I think it took a month before there was just a skeleton hanging there.





Hold on, lemme go check  . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Disqualified. A simple picture with no reason given for the particular Humbug being "bah-ed" should not in itself be enough to warrant a Grinchy.





243Savage said:


> "Bah Humbug" (although originally credited to Mr. Scrooge) is not representative of cheerful Christmas spirit, and therefore may be deemed grinchy.
> 
> Anyway, that's for Grinch Award Appeals Judge Kendall to decide.



^Dats right....and it seems pretty grinchy to me. Now...i'm not sure that it's enough to warrant an award...that decision will be reviewed by the judges and I will make a further ruling on this case at a later time. Court adjourned.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> ^Dats right....and it seems pretty grinchy to me. Now...i'm not sure that it's enough to warrant an award...that decision will be reviewed by the judges and I will make a further ruling on this case at a later time. Court adjourned.



you big wimp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> ^Dats right....and it seems pretty grinchy to me. Now...i'm not sure that it's enough to warrant an award...that decision will be reviewed by the judges and I will make a further ruling on this case at a later time. Court adjourned.





Judge Judy in da house!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you big wimp.



another outburst like this and i will cite you for contempt


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Judge Judy in da house!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> another outburst like this and i will cite you for contempt



contempt? Let me tell you about contempt...... nevermind. I neep a nap before i get in trouble.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> contempt? Let me tell you about contempt...... nevermind. I neep a nap before i get in trouble.



someone seems awful grinchy today....

You need some christmas cheer 

:wreath::decorate::candle::wreath:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Didn't you read the updated thread in gear review?
> I do plan to take a picture of it. I figure a week in the cold with a rain shower or two ought to have broken a pole or two by now.
> This is gonna be better than watching that squirrel disentegrate while pinned to a tree with an arrow. I think it took a month before there was just a skeleton hanging there.





Kendallbearden said:


> someone seems awful grinchy today....
> 
> You need some christmas cheer
> 
> :wreath::decorate::candle::wreath:





He's really gonna be cheezed off when he reads the latest reply from the Ameristep folks . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's really gonna be cheezed off when he reads the latest reply from the Ameristep folks . . .



I think his avatar is getting to him


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I think his avatar is getting to him







He just needs a good whack on his hiney .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He just needs a good whack on his hiney .



you volunteering?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> another outburst like this and i will cite you for contempt



contempt? Let me tell you about contempt...... nevermind. I neep a nap before i get in trouble.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> you volunteering?




Sure !!! 





rhbama3 said:


> contempt? Let me tell you about contempt...... nevermind. I neep a nap before i get in trouble.





Er uhm Pookie ???  You already posted that once . . . just sayin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> contempt? Let me tell you about contempt...... nevermind. I neep a nap before i get in trouble.





rhbama3 said:


> contempt? Let me tell you about contempt...... nevermind. I neep a nap before i get in trouble.





See ???


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden, William H Bonney, Hooked On Quack are currently viewing this thread.....oh lawd, i feel like things are about to go south


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> See ???



That just shows how contemptable it is. 

Grease heating up, cubed steak seasoned and wearing a coat of flour. Man, this is gonna be good!


----------



## Self! (Dec 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Kendallbearden, William H Bonney, Hooked On Quack are currently viewing this thread.....oh lawd, i feel like things are about to go south




What could possibly go wrong? We are three outstanding members here!


----------



## Self! (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That just shows how contemptable it is.
> 
> Grease heating up, cubed steak seasoned and wearing a coat of flour. Man, this is gonna be good!




Can I borrow you armistep blind? I need some desert camo.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 11, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> What could possibly go wrong? We are three outstanding members here!



The future moderating crew...perhaps?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh lawd .... cubed steak and gravy, mashed taters, spinach and a hot biscuit ... I'm about to pop!  I could use a NAP!


----------



## Self! (Dec 11, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> The future moderating crew...perhaps?




I was invited for lunch over there, all that green grass made me wonder who was spreading the manure there.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 11, 2011)

Seems I've yet to buy Sunday beer. My previous prepper training is not easy to break.


----------



## slip (Dec 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Seems I've yet to buy Sunday beer. My previous prepper training is not easy to break.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Seems I've yet to buy Sunday beer. My previous prepper training is not easy to break.



You better git to it! You still got time....


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 11, 2011)

Evening fellow idjits


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening fellow idjits



:santa::santa:


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2011)

:cow:


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening fellow idjits


Evening Perry!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> :cow:







Don't forget to sign up, y'all!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661381&highlight=


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Don't forget to sign up, y'all!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661381&highlight=





 back at`cha!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 11, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> :santa::santa:



Ho ho ho! SugarPlum 



Nicodemus said:


> :cow:



Hello Nic, I was just reading your warning over in the Waterfowl forum. I keep going back just to check on the body count. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Perry!!



Hello Mitch! How's it going?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Nic, I was just reading your warning over in the Waterfowl forum. I keep going back just to check on the body count.





If some think it is a joke, well, it ain`t.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ohhhhhh you better not shout,
you better not pout,
you better not cry, i'm telling you whyyyy...
Fishbait-bro is coming to town!
We kill hogs when we're sleeping,
we kill hogs when we're awake
we kill hogs just because they need killing....
so kill them all for goodness sake!


Can't wait till next weekend!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ho ho ho! SugarPlum



Got any presents for me? :jump:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If some think it is a joke, well, it ain`t.


 
No, I believe you mean business. Those guys in the waterfowl forum are some of the unfriendly cut-throat types that I have encountered here. Makes it almost impossible to have a serious discussion in there. And I thought the SF was bad.

On a side note, me and about 4 other members are headed to Louisiana later this week to do some mighty fine duck hunting.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 11, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got any presents for me? :jump:



As a matter of fact I do....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Mitch! How's it going?


Been doing well!!.........Gonna have to make a day trip up to South Carolina to help out with the year end inventory there tomorrow, and the next day..........Not really looking forward to this!!



rhbama3 said:


> Ohhhhhh you better not shout,
> you better not pout,
> you better not cry, i'm telling you whyyyy...
> Fishbait-bro is coming to town!
> ...



Hope the weather lines up, and you have a good weekend!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> As a matter of fact I do....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> As a matter of fact I do....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No, I believe you mean business. Those guys in the waterfowl forum are some of the unfriendly cut-throat types that I have encountered here. Makes it almost impossible to have a serious discussion in there. And I thought the SF was bad.
> 
> On a side note, me and about 4 other members are headed to Louisiana later this week to do some mighty fine duck hunting.


Man, thats awesome! I've heard those trips to looserana and Arky are as good as it gets. Shoot straight and take lots of pics! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been doing well!!.........Gonna have to make a day trip up to South Carolina to help out with the year end inventory there tomorrow, and the next day..........Not really looking forward to this!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the weather lines up, and you have a good weekend!!



oh man, i'm scared to even look at the extended weather forecast.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 11, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Thank you mam, may I have another?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Really Mitch? Really??


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, thats awesome! I've heard those trips to looserana and Arky are as good as it gets. Shoot straight and take lots of pics!
> 
> 
> oh man, i'm scared to even look at the extended weather forecast.



I'll be hunting with my new Xtrema2 for the second time. I am hoping to really break it in with all the reports of lots of birds flying over there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 11, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Really Mitch? Really??


Sorry couldn't help it!!



Les Miles said:


> I'll be hunting with my new Xtrema2 for the second time. I am hoping to really break it in with all the reports of lots of birds flying over there.


Good luck on your trip Randy!!

The forum is moving as slow as pond water for me tonight!!

Got to get up way too early in the morning!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'll be hunting with my new Xtrema2 for the second time. I am hoping to really break it in with all the reports of lots of birds flying over there.



This cold weather should be driving the ducks south. :jump:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2011)

What in tarnation is going on in HERE!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What in tarnation is going on in HERE!?



ducks, driving, drivel, deer, durn weather, you know... the usual.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What in tarnation is going on in HERE!?



Just chillin'.... :cow:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ducks, driving, drivel, deer, durn weather, you know... the usual.


My shoulder is 'bout to drive me crazy, put stain on my rocking chair today............... but it looks good!............. ducks, would love more gumbo, driving........ hope I ain't got to take dirt roads, drivel, I'm pretty good at that...........deer, ain't seen one YET, durn weather, ain't it been the PITS today?!?!?!?!?


Les Miles said:


> Just chillin'.... :cow:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What in tarnation is going on in HERE!?



They's pickin' on me


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> They's pickin' on me


 They ain't read your sig line?????? sheesh, crazy idjits!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> They's pickin' on me



You volunteered to give out Grinchy's, you gotta deal with the masses. You'll find herding cats will be easier.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2011)

Hhhhmmmm, Moon Shiner's  Gotta see if it's any where NEAR as good as Swamp People.......... catch ya'll t'morrow...........


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You volunteered to give out Grinchy's, you gotta deal with the masses. You'll find herding cats will be easier.



What? Huh?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 11, 2011)

:cow:





Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm, Moon Shiner's  Gotta see if it's any where NEAR as good as Swamp People.......... catch ya'll t'morrow...........


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm, Moon Shiner's  Gotta see if it's any where NEAR as good as Swamp People.......... catch ya'll t'morrow...........



nope, swamp people has it beat


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2011)

I kinda like that moonshiner show ... cant wait to see how they ruin it in a season or two.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2011)

Another Monday has snuck in the door.  But the last one I have to work this year.  :trampoline:


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2011)

Where did the weekend go???  I just climbed into my deer stand early Saturday morning and then next thing that I know, the alarm clock is buzzing this morning.

Good Morning Gobblin and HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL OF THE CREEK WADING CHRISTMAS SHOPPING DRIVELERS OUT THERE.

The coffee is great this morning and it is helping to get my eyes open.

Gobblin, enjoy your upcoming time off because you have earned it by keeping a watchful eye on the rest of us early morning risers and always a big pot full of good coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Where did the weekend go???  I just climbed into my deer stand early Saturday morning and then next thing that I know, the alarm clock is buzzing this morning.
> 
> Good Morning Gobblin and HAPPY MONDAY TO ALL OF THE CREEK WADING CHRISTMAS SHOPPING DRIVELERS OUT THERE.
> 
> ...



Life goes by too quick to drink bad coffee.

EE, I will enjoy the time off but will miss the Friday paper.  Hope to fill the freezer though.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2011)

Gobblin, I hope that you can fill up your freezer with meat soon.  Last Thursday morning, I went hunting and watched three very mature does feed along and finally circled around and caught my scent before scampering back down the trail into the swamp.  Saturday morning, I went into the woods at 9AM and at 9:30 AM, I spotted these same three does as they fed along the bottom land of the swamp and then they crossed over to my side and fed for about 45 minutes or so.  As the wind started to pick up strength, they finally bedded down at the bottom of the hill leading back into the swamp.  I continued to watch them in hopes of that either one of the two bucks that I am hunting would soon show up but it never did.  I will not shoot any does this season in hopes of having more deer in the area next year.  I did kill a nice buck back about a 3 weeks ago, so I do have some meat now.   I finally slipped down from my stand and circled way back around so as not to spook them at all.  Thankfully, this time the wind was in my favor all morning.   Good Luck to you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2011)

top of the mernin waders........its mundy!!! i hope y'all had a great weekend!! i hunted this weekend and herd tons of gobbling! i sure wish the deer would have been as active as the turkeys were..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> nope, swamp people has it beat


I don't know if they can beat Troy with "Choot'em Liz"!


slip said:


> I kinda like that moonshiner show ... cant wait to see how they ruin it in a season or two.


Just watched it for the first time, I'll give'em a few episodes & see........


gobbleinwoods said:


> Another Monday has snuck in the door.  But the last one I have to work this year.  :trampoline:






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> _*Where did the weekend go??? *_


 I was wondering the same thing!


blood on the ground said:


> top of the mernin waders........its mundy!!! i hope y'all had a great weekend!! i hunted this weekend and herd tons of gobbling! i sure _*wish the deer would have been as active*_ as the turkeys were..


I don't feel so bad about only going once this weekend now.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2011)

Good Monday Morning, boy the weekend flew by , i didnt get half the stuff i wanted to do , done
Well i took my daughter hunting Friday afternoon and a friend put us in a stand at his place. Saw plenty of deer going in and had a wallhanger eight come in right at dark. She gets her self ready and the deer stays with his butt to us in the plot for what seemed like forever. I asked her if she could see him good and she said yes but couldnt see the spot on him she needed to make a shot. I've preached to her always wait for a broadside shot and right on the crease of the shoulder.  Well we could see his rack on both sides while he was feeding. Easily outside his ears, and then finally he turns and walks about two steps to his left. I ask her if she is still on him and she says yes but its now to dark for her to see where to shoot. I take the rifle and look and i could see him well enuff to shoot but it is like 5:59 so i know it was now or never , so i give her the gun back and ask her tell me what you think, and she says , dad i can see him barely and i think i need to wait. Good enough  We'll get him next time. I sure wished she would of got him but i am also proud that she made a very grown up descision to not take a chance
Well i guess she saved me a trip to the taxidermist
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday Morning, boy the weekend flew by , i didnt get half the stuff i wanted to do , done
> Well i took my daughter hunting Friday afternoon and a friend put us in a stand at his place. Saw plenty of deer going in and had a wallhanger eight come in right at dark. She gets her self ready and the deer stays with his butt to us in the plot for what seemed like forever. I asked her if she could see him good and she said yes but couldnt see the spot on him she needed to make a shot. I've preached to her always wait for a broadside shot and right on the crease of the shoulder.  Well we could see his rack on both sides while he was feeding. Easily outside his ears, and then finally he turns and walks about two steps to his left. I ask her if she is still on him and she says yes but its now to dark for her to see where to shoot. I take the rifle and look and i could see him well enuff to shoot but it is like 5:59 so i know it was now or never , so i give her the gun back and ask her tell me what you think, and she says , dad i can see him barely and i think i need to wait. Good enough  We'll get him next time. I sure wished she would of got him but i am also proud that she made a very grown up descision to not take a chance
> Well i guess she saved me a trip to the taxidermist
> Sorry for the long post.





Great story!!  A very disciplined gal .  You did well mudracer!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday Morning, boy the weekend flew by , i didnt get half the stuff i wanted to do , done
> Well i took my daughter hunting Friday afternoon and a friend put us in a stand at his place. Saw plenty of deer going in and had a wallhanger eight come in right at dark. She gets her self ready and the deer stays with his butt to us in the plot for what seemed like forever. I asked her if she could see him good and she said yes but couldnt see the spot on him she needed to make a shot. I've preached to her always wait for a broadside shot and right on the crease of the shoulder.  Well we could see his rack on both sides while he was feeding. Easily outside his ears, and then finally he turns and walks about two steps to his left. I ask her if she is still on him and she says yes but its now to dark for her to see where to shoot. I take the rifle and look and i could see him well enuff to shoot but it is like 5:59 so i know it was now or never , so i give her the gun back and ask her tell me what you think, and she says , dad i can see him barely and i think i need to wait. Good enough  We'll get him next time. I sure wished she would of got him but i am also proud that she made a very grown up descision to not take a chance
> Well i guess she saved me a trip to the taxidermist
> Sorry for the long post.


 Good Deal!  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Great story!!  A very disciplined gal .  You did well mudracer!!


Hey BigN, how ya feeling?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great story!!  A very disciplined gal .  You did well mudracer!!



Thanks Quack


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!
> 
> Hey BigN, how ya feeling?



How did that fire come out? I sure needed to get that way but run out of time Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> How did that fire come out? I sure needed to get that way but run out of time Maybe this weekend.


Kept it going for a while that night!  :jump:


----------



## fishbait (Dec 12, 2011)

Fine young lady you have there Mud. Lot of respect for her decision not to shot knowing she didn't feel confident. An props to you for commending for it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Fish bait, maybe she will get something for seasons out.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Fine young lady you have there Mud. Lot of respect for her decision not to shot knowing she didn't feel confident. An props to you for commending for it.


 Hey you, congrats to you as well!!


mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Fish bait, maybe she will get something for seasons out.


 she does!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!
> 
> Hey BigN, how ya feeling?





ALOT better, thanks Liln !!:santa:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ALOT better, thanks Liln !!:santa:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 12, 2011)

Good morning! 

This dreary gray sky makes a nap sound pretty good right now...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2011)

:worm:haay!! whats fer lunch...if yall worked with me it would be more like wadjaw have fer lunch....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> :worm:haay!! whats fer lunch...if yall worked with me it would be more like wadjaw have fer lunch....





I cooked brunch, bacon, egg sammiches.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

:grinch: I'm having left over steak, tater, salad & garlic toast.......... :yummy: :yummy: :yummy:


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday Morning, boy the weekend flew by , i didnt get half the stuff i wanted to do , done
> Well i took my daughter hunting Friday afternoon and a friend put us in a stand at his place. Saw plenty of deer going in and had a wallhanger eight come in right at dark. She gets her self ready and the deer stays with his butt to us in the plot for what seemed like forever. I asked her if she could see him good and she said yes but couldnt see the spot on him she needed to make a shot. I've preached to her always wait for a broadside shot and right on the crease of the shoulder.  Well we could see his rack on both sides while he was feeding. Easily outside his ears, and then finally he turns and walks about two steps to his left. I ask her if she is still on him and she says yes but its now to dark for her to see where to shoot. I take the rifle and look and i could see him well enuff to shoot but it is like 5:59 so i know it was now or never , so i give her the gun back and ask her tell me what you think, and she says , dad i can see him barely and i think i need to wait. Good enough  We'll get him next time. I sure wished she would of got him but i am also proud that she made a very grown up descision to not take a chance
> Well i guess she saved me a trip to the taxidermist
> Sorry for the long post.


Awesome Hunter 


Keebs said:


> :grinch: I'm having left over steak, tater, salad & garlic toast.......... :yummy: :yummy: :yummy:



Got some to share


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Got some to share


 there's an extra steak & tater in there!!  Guess if no one claims it, it'll still be good for tomorrow's lunch!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2011)

Just finished some homemade chicken noodle soup. Sho' was good on this cold dreary day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :grinch: I'm having left over steak, tater, salad & garlic toast.......... :yummy: :yummy: :yummy:



mmmm steak!!!! i like steak!!!! what cutt? ribeye... pppplease


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> mmmm steak!!!! i like steak!!!! what cutt? ribeye... pppplease


mmmmmmmmm the one that was free........... 
I honestly don't know which one it was, but it wuz gooood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrr.

Dawn had to go to Milledgeville to see about her Nana that's been in the hospital for 4 days.

She forgot to pay our property taxes so NOW I gotta go to town and cut a large check.

I don't really mind, she's really worried about her Nana.

I told her NO way she's coming to live here . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Dawn had to go to Milledgeville to see about her Nana that's been in the hospital for 4 days.
> 
> ...


 You'd put Nana out on the STREET?!?!:grinch: well, I guess if you'd slap Santa you'd do that too..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You'd put Nana out on the STREET?!?!:grinch: well, I guess if you'd slap Santa you'd do that too..............





You know it !!!!  I'm a baaaaaaaaaaaad BigN !!!! :grinch:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Awesome Hunter
> 
> 
> Got some to share


Thanks bro



Keebs said:


> You'd put Nana out on the STREET?!?!:grinch: well, I guess if you'd slap Santa you'd do that too..............



 You a bad man to slap Santa


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know it !!!!  I'm a baaaaaaaaaaaad BigN !!!! :grinch:


 I'm calling Dawn & telling her to go by & pick out new stuff for Nana's new room at your house!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh, hamburger steak and gravey, mashed tater with gravey, zipper peas and cornbread:yummy:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh, hamburger steak and gravey, mashed tater with gravey, zipper peas and cornbread:yummy:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> You a bad man to slap Santa




Homey don't play . . .:nono:




Keebs said:


> I'm calling Dawn & telling her to go by & pick out new stuff for Nana's new room at your house!




Yeah, you do that. :nono:  I'm willing to buy her a used single wide, and hide it here on our property at least 100yds from our Luv Shak,  NO way she can walk that far . . .




mudracing101 said:


> Oh, hamburger steak and gravey, mashed tater with gravey, zipper peas and cornbread:yummy:





Daaaaaaaaaaang dood, that sounds GOOOOOOOD !!!  

(didja dip yo cornbread in some MUSTARD??)


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Dawn had to go to Milledgeville to see about her Nana that's been in the hospital for 4 days.
> 
> ...



As long as your writing checks, send one my way. :trampoline:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Homey don't play . . .:nono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, had enuff gravey for that, but i also didnt think of it, sounds good


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, you do that. :nono:  I'm willing to buy her a used single wide, and hide it here on our property at least 100yds from our Luv Shak,  NO way she can walk that far . . .


:jump: but she can wiff this..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As long as your writing checks, send one my way. :trampoline:




Sure, might as well bounce one your way too . . .




Keebs said:


> :jump: but she can wiff this..........





Dontcha remember how SANDY my land is ???  She wouldn't make it 2 ',   waitttttttt a minute, good idea !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

Off to the tax assor office . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure, might as well bounce one your way too . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WRONG PIC...............


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dontcha remember how SANDY my land is ???  She wouldn't make it 2 ',   waitttttttt a minute, good idea !!!



No no, bad idea. I can see that going south very quickly. 


Just picture quack after a few shots of liquid courage....that scooter may end up putting someone in the hospital.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dontcha remember how SANDY my land is ???  She wouldn't make it 2 ',   waitttttttt a minute, good idea !!!



Got ya covered.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As long as your writing checks, send one my way. :trampoline:



Oooooohhh! Me too, me too!! Sugar needs some new sparklies!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Somewhere in this area is a UPS truck with my deerstand on it. Got my tools laid out, already ate a sammich, and just sitting here waiting. I bet my deer stand is all the way at the back of the truck buried under a bunch of stupid toys and x-boxes. 
Wanna bet he doesn't get here till after dark?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Somewhere in this area is a UPS truck with my deerstand on it. Got my tools laid out, already ate a sammich, and just sitting here waiting. I bet my deer stand is all the way at the back of the truck buried under a bunch of stupid toys and x-boxes.
> Wanna bet he doesn't get here till after dark?


 WANNA  bet an avatar change??????


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Somewhere in this area is a UPS truck with my deerstand on it. Got my tools laid out, already ate a sammich, and just sitting here waiting. I bet my deer stand is all the way at the back of the truck buried under a bunch of stupid toys and x-boxes.
> Wanna bet he doesn't get here till after dark?



ever watched a pot of water start to boil? same thing. Go lay down and take you a nap, and it will be there waiting on you when you wake up.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WANNA  bet an avatar change??????



i like da way you think


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off to the tax assor office . . .



I'm going by there too.  Right here at Christmas.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WANNA  bet an avatar change??????


I'd love to see you stuck with the same avatar for 3 months. You'd go insane. 


Kendallbearden said:


> ever watched a pot of water start to boil? same thing. Go lay down and take you a nap, and it will be there waiting on you when you wake up.


shhh......
I'm fishing for grinchy givers.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> shhh......
> I'm fishing for grinchy givers.



And how's that working out?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> And how's that working out?



I've got a 3 year streak going.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Somewhere in this area is a UPS truck with my deerstand on it. Got my tools laid out, already ate a sammich, and just sitting here waiting. I bet my deer stand is all the way at the back of the truck buried under a bunch of stupid toys and x-boxes.
> Wanna bet he doesn't get here till after dark?



Man all you do lately is fuss,fuss, fuss. I havnt heard this much negativity out of one person in a long time. Give it a break.













pssst. trying to help you get a grinch award, you can thank me later


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I've got a 3 year streak going.



well keep on being grinchy...i'm sure you'll get there sooner or later.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> well keep on being grinchy...i'm sure you'll get there sooner or later.....



I'm detecting some bias from your Judgeship. 
I will be appealing any grinch award just because I'm not grinchy, i'm like this year round. 
I miss skipper.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd love to see you stuck with the same avatar for 3 months. You'd go insane.
> 
> shhh......
> I'm fishing for grinchy givers.





Kendallbearden said:


> well keep on being grinchy...i'm sure you'll get there sooner or later.....



I seem to recall someone volunteering me to give them out....guess I'd better go back and see what I'mma 'spose to be doing. 

:grinch:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I seem to recall someone volunteering me to give them out....guess I'd better go back and see what I'mma 'spose to be doing.
> 
> :grinch:



Oh! Oh! I'm getting a bite!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh! Oh! I'm getting a bite!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

Less than 24 hours left! Sign up, y'all!!!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661381


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd love to see you stuck with the same avatar for 3 months. You'd go insane.


 True, I have to keep my followers guessing!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 12, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Less than 24 hours left! Sign up, y'all!!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=661381


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



well, there goes the neighborhood. Time to leave this driveler.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> well, there goes the neighborhood. Time to leave this driveler.



What? You gonna let a battered weiner on a stick lover run you off? 

UPS still hasn't shown up.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What? You gonna let a battered weiner on a stick lover run you off?
> 
> UPS still hasn't shown up.






Did you  ever take a nap?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What? You gonna let a battered weiner on a stick lover run you off?
> 
> UPS still hasn't shown up.


Don't you have a tracking number?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Did you  ever take a nap?



Yeah, but it was before i posted.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't you have a tracking number?



Yes. It says its on the truck for delivery. In fact, it says it was put on the truck at 0453am.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but it was before i posted.



you may want to take another one


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes. It says its on the truck for delivery. In fact, it says it was put on the truck at 0453am.





Kendallbearden said:


> you may want to take another one


There ya go!


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2011)

...mornin folks.:jump:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

slip said:


> ...mornin folks.:jump:



Well good morning sunshine 

By the way, go ahead and change that little light on your clock from AM* to *PM


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

slip said:


> ...mornin folks.:jump:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

a knock at the door and it's UPS!
With the stand foot stabilizer/extension. He says the big box will be here in about an hour.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> a knock at the door and it's UPS!
> With the stand foot stabilizer/extension. He says the big box will be here in about an hour.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> a knock at the door and it's UPS!
> With the stand foot stabilizer/extension. He says the big box will be here in about an hour.






hold on....hold on.....







Ok, i'm done now.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> a knock at the door and it's UPS!
> With the stand foot stabilizer/extension. He says the big box will be here in about an hour.



Robert,  I really have never seen this much excitment in your posts before. 

I hope you kill a big buck out of it!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> a knock at the door and it's UPS!
> With the stand foot stabilizer/extension. He says the big box will be here in about an hour.



They're just toying with you... 

The big box will be delivered next week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


I told Bubbette to mover her car out of the garage cause i need to get my workspace ready to put a stand together. She used bad words. 
:swords:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

alright fellers, be good. I gotta go find some food. :yummy:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I told Bubbette to mover her car out of the garage cause i need to get my workspace ready to put a stand together. She used bad words.
> :swords:



I'll talk to the powers above about getting her a grinch award.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 12, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> well, there goes the neighborhood. Time to leave this driveler.





Kendallbearden said:


> alright fellers, be good. I gotta go find some food. :yummy:




You don't like corn dogs???


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Robert,  I really have never seen this much excitment in your posts before.
> 
> I hope you kill a big buck out of it!



it's a slow day. I'm trying to confuse the Grinchy's with the positive/negative posts. 
 I don't want no stanky bucks coming by my new stand. A herd of 150lb. of fat, blind, and deaf Does would be good.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> it's a slow day. I'm trying to confuse the Grinchy's with the positive/negative posts.
> I don't want no stanky bucks coming by my new stand. A herd of 150lb. of fat, blind, and deaf Does would be good.



Get with Les and hunt over the football field in New Orleans.  There is a few of the cheerleaders to fit that description.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Get with Les and hunt over the football field in New Orleans.  There is a few of the cheerleaders to fit that description.



Shouldn't you be off moderating the idjits somewhere?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Shouldn't you be off moderating the idjits somewhere?



Yup, guess I'll head back to the sports forum.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2011)

:santa::santa::santa::santa::santa:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I told Bubbette to mover her car out of the garage cause i need to get my workspace ready to put a stand together. She used bad words.
> :swords:


 Not sweet Bubbette!!!!!


Kendallbearden said:


> alright fellers, be good. I gotta go find some food. :yummy:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> :santa::santa::santa::santa::santa:


 couldn't think of nuttin to say, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> couldn't think of nuttin to say, huh?



I need to come by and give you your christmas , i have something to put in your stocking


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Not sweet Bubbette!!!!!



Meh, she's whiny today. Guess, i'll let her make taco's for supper.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I need to come by and give you your christmas , i have something to put in your stocking





rhbama3 said:


> Meh, she's whiny today. Guess, _*i'll fix her some surf & turf*_ for supper.


 fixed it for you, you're such a good hubby!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for you, you're such a good hubby!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Somewhere in this area is a UPS truck with my deerstand on it. Got my tools laid out, already ate a sammich, and just sitting here waiting. I bet my deer stand is all the way at the back of the truck buried under a bunch of stupid toys and x-boxes.
> Wanna bet he doesn't get here till after dark?



Hey Robert, did you order your new stand from this place?

http://www.ameristep.com/


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Robert, did you order your new stand from this place?
> 
> http://www.ameristep.com/



Negative, mustard lover. I shall never spend another dime on Ameristep. 
I'm a card carrying member of the Sportsmans Guide Club. Man, i love that place!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

How ironic. Classic Sports Network is showing the last Bama/LSU game i ever attended in Tuscaloosa. The '93 game. Bubbette and i were there to watch Bama's 23 game win streak end.  
I banned myself from ever attending another LSU game afterwards. 
 All the games i attended in Tuscaloosa, it was just my bad luck to never see Bama beat LSU in the 80's and early '90's. The one time i attended a game a game in Baton Rouge, we won. go figure....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I need to come by and give you your christmas , i have something to put in your stocking


----------



## Keebs (Dec 12, 2011)

hdm03 said:


>




ok, guess I better head to the truck!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oooooohhh! Me too, me too!! Sugar needs some new sparklies!!




No check for you, cash ONLY !!!   




rhbama3 said:


> Somewhere in this area is a UPS truck with my deerstand on it. Got my tools laid out, already ate a sammich, and just sitting here waiting. I bet my deer stand is all the way at the back of the truck buried under a bunch of stupid toys and x-boxes.
> Wanna bet he doesn't get here till after dark?




Betcha yo stand is up under a bunch of AmeriStep blinds . .




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm going by there too.  Right here at Christmas.




WHO would of eva thought that you can get a "drunk and disorderly conduct" ticket at the tax office???





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Get with Les and hunt over the football field in New Orleans.  There is a few of the cheerleaders to fit that description.




Ewwwwwwwww.:nono:




mudracing101 said:


> I need to come by and give you your christmas , i have something to put in your stocking





Me too !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 12, 2011)

Bama, I guess that I must confess.

A bunch of us fellow drivelers got together and paid those UPS drivers just to mess with your sanity on this shipment.    It only cost us about $70 total but it is SOOOO worth it to see you squirm while waiting for your prize.

Shucks, with friends like us, you don't need any enemies !!!  Don't worry, the rest of the shipment will be there before you go to bed tonight.....hopefully !!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> How ironic. Classic Sports Network is showing the last Bama/LSU game i ever attended in Tuscaloosa. The '93 game. Bubbette and i were there to watch Bama's 23 game win streak end.
> I banned myself from ever attending another LSU game afterwards.
> All the games i attended in Tuscaloosa, it was just my bad luck to never see Bama beat LSU in the 80's and early '90's. The one time i attended a game a game in Baton Rouge, we won. go figure....



Based on this news, I think I should buy you a ticket to the BCS championship game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> Quack!! Send cash only to me! Nick and Warren`s wish list has broke me. I need lots of cash and a new deer and hog rifle.



sell Nic's least favorite 5 and get one you like. 







uh oh.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

okay, apparently an hour in UPS time is at least 2.5 hours in real time so far. Still waiting....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> Quack!! Send cash only to me! Nick and Warren`s wish list has broke me. I need lots of cash and a new deer and hog rifle.





Will do !!!!   I need a haircut and Dawn's mad at me, can you help me out ???





rhbama3 said:


> okay, apparently an hour in UPS time is at least 2.5 hours in real time so far. Still waiting....






Pookie, when we you EVA figure out that "stars, and moon"  DO not line up with you??:worm:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie, when we you EVA figure out that "stars, and moon"  DO not line up with you??:worm:


Rob doesn't have a "horoscope" he has a "horrorscope"..


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rob doesn't have a "horoscope" he has a "horrorscope"..



Don't taze me, bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

The Redhead said:


> Can`t do that because he will shoot me for selling his weapons. How about one of his trucks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Will do !!!!   You and Dawn( my kwazy wife) have only met one time!!!  And it tickled me to see how much ya'll "hit" it off!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't taze me, bro!



You're safe, my trailer wiring is good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Just unboxed my new stand! Only 26 pieces( not including ladder sections) a ziploc full of loose nuts and bolts and a single page of blurry instructions! This shouldn't take long.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

Gotta go cook a "very lo kuntry boil" for da wife.



Nic, Sheryl, pleazzzze don't get mad, BUT Sheryl  is HAWT and has some awesome leggzzzzzzzzz!!!!:yummy:



Dang, I spell worser than Seth ....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go cook a "very lo kuntry boil" for da wife.
> 
> Nic, Sheryl, pleazzzze don't get mad, BUT Sheryl  is HAWT and has some awesome leggzzzzzzzzz!!!!:yummy:
> 
> ...



What is a "Very low kuntry boil"? Hot dog weiners and frozen corn?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just unboxed my new stand! Only 26 pieces( not including ladder sections) a ziploc full of loose nuts and bolts and a single page of blurry instructions! This shouldn't take long.....



So you got one of those new Chinese erector set stands?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go cook a "very lo kuntry boil" for da wife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don`t she now!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just unboxed my new stand! Only 26 pieces( not including ladder sections) a ziploc full of loose nuts and bolts and a single page of blurry instructions! This shouldn't take long.....



Then have a few adult beverages and those blurry instructions might become clear






or not matter.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you got one of those new Chinese erector set stands?



mebbe. Still trying to decipher whether these are numbers or letters on the instructions.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What is a "Very low kuntry boil"? Hot dog weiners and frozen corn?





No. You Les Miles wannabe.  It's sausage, kone, skrimp, new potatos, (potatoes hehe) and onyuns





Nicodemus said:


> Don`t she now!!





Yessir !!!  Don't mean to be out of line, BUT, yo wife is HAWT  !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No check for you, cash ONLY !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No. You Les Miles wannabe.  It's sausage, kone, skrimp, new potatos, (potatoes hehe) and onyuns
> 
> 
> 
> ...





And she`s a good cook too!!!  

I done good to git this one!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No. You Les Miles wannabe.  It's sausage, kone, skrimp, new potatos, (potatoes hehe) and onyuns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is nothing low about that boil!


----------



## fishbait (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> mebbe. Still trying to decipher whether these are numbers or letters on the instructions.



Hope you sitting in that thing first. I'll hold the ladder while you strap it in.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just unboxed my new stand! Only 26 pieces( not including ladder sections) a ziploc full of loose nuts and bolts and a single page of blurry instructions! This shouldn't take long.....



Gosh..... this sounds like a prelude to a good story and a few cracked ribs worse than Quack's 4-wheeler accident...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Hope you sitting in that thing first. I'll hold the ladder while you strap it in.



okay, okay. Erasing plan A and going to plan B. 
Gonna wait till tomorrow to have better light and get the instructions enlarged. 
May need to fire off a letter to Sportsmans Guide about their apparent unconcern for idjits sitting in treestands.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, okay. Erasing plan A and going to plan B.
> Gonna wait till tomorrow to have better light and get the instructions enlarged.
> May need to fire off a letter to Sportsmans Guide about their apparent unconcern for idjits sitting in treestands.





Sigline material...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Sigline material...



My sigline is full at the moment, but i'll file it away. 
Sooo...... which truck you gonna sell to by the new hog/deer killin' gun for the Redhead?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My sigline is full at the moment, but i'll file it away.
> Sooo...... which truck you gonna sell to by the new hog/deer killin' gun for the Redhead?





I`m gonna skin that Lady!! 




Well, maybe not...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, okay. Erasing plan A and going to plan B.
> Gonna wait till tomorrow to have better light and get the instructions enlarged.
> May need to fire off a letter to Sportsmans Guide about their apparent unconcern for idjits sitting in treestands.



Doesn't look like you're alone Rob.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6195940&postcount=1


----------



## fishbait (Dec 12, 2011)

Only poking bro.

You know I trust u mocanical abbilities.::gone:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 12, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Only poking bro.
> 
> You know I trust u mocanical abbilities.:



Hope he's pretty hand with a wrench. I can't imagine having an oh-crap moment halfway up the tree realizing that your stand is not assembled correctly


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doesn't look like you're alone Rob.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6195940&postcount=1



At least his had words. This is mine. On a 5x7 piece of paper no less:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> At least his had words. This is mine. On a 5x7 piece of paper no less:



looks perfectly clear to me


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

okay, i just spent an hour with magnifying glasses and a metric ruler seperating out every stupid nut and bolt and numbering them and putting them in a bag.
Hows that for a run-on sentence?


----------



## fishbait (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> At least his had words. This is mine. On a 5x7 piece of paper no less:



I see at least 5 pieces leftover.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

fishbait said:


> I see at least 5 pieces leftover.



Good. You can add them when you get up there to rachet it to the tree. Take a wrench and a pair of pliers


----------



## fishbait (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll make sure I have my saftey harness pre strapped to the tree.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good. You can add them when you get up there to rachet it to the tree. Take a wrench and a pair of pliers



How ya doin', Hun? You really do seem kinda :grinch: lately.....


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2011)

Everyone got their Christmas shopping done? Only 12 days left.  :santa:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Everyone got their Christmas shopping done? Only 12 days left.  :santa:



And only a little over 12 hrs to sign up for the Secret Shenanigans!! :santa::santa::santa:


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> And only a little over 12 hrs to sign up for the Secret Shenanigans!! :santa::santa::santa:



I don't think I can play.  I ain't got no money left.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Everyone got their Christmas shopping done? Only 12 days left.  :santa:





Huh??? I reckon I better git with it. I got to get The Redhead some purties to go under the tree. I ain`t even started yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

fishbait said:


> I'll make sure I have my saftey harness pre strapped to the tree.


You got one of those parachute harness thingy's like Bugsy?
I got all mine still in the package. Gonna open one and see what it looks like one of these days.


Sugar Plum said:


> How ya doin', Hun? You really do seem kinda :grinch: lately.....


Whachoo talking about? I'm like this all the time. 


243Savage said:


> Everyone got their Christmas shopping done? Only 12 days left.  :santa:


Nope. Quit asking.


----------



## fishbait (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You got one of those parachute harness thingy's like Bugsy?
> I got all mine still in the package. Gonna open one and see what it looks like one of these days.
> 
> Why yes I do. But mine is way cooler.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> I don't think I can play.  I ain't got no money left.



 Silly. You should have save some for the game!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Huh??? I reckon I better git with it. I got to get The Redhead some purties to go under the tree. I ain`t even started yet.



 Hurry up and git that woman some presents!!



rhbama3 said:


> Whachoo talking about? I'm like this all the time.



:swords:


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Silly. You should have save some for the game!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ahhh, I got plenty of time.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Huh??? I reckon I better git with it. I got to get The Redhead some purties to go under the tree. I ain`t even started yet.



That means you have to go to......





















town.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

AAAAAAACCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! My "baby" turns 10 tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

243Savage said:


> That means you have to go to......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aw man!! I`d rather eat a big bug than have to go to town!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Aw man!! I`d rather eat a big bug than have to go to town!


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Aw man!! I`d rather eat a big bug than have to go to town!



My new sig line


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


>




Hey!!  




243Savage said:


> My new sig line


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

Ya`ll see this?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6546737#post6546737


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

Dear Santa,

This year, do ya think you could talk that retarded husband of mine to get over his stupidity and buy us a tv? Cable would be nice, too. It wasn't such a big deal when it was just us, but now that we have three kiddos, and the youngest are tiny babies, I'm stuck at home all day with NOTHING but the laptop. And to be honest, I think I found the end of the internet the other day. 

I agreed, when he suggested moving EVEN FURTHER into the middle of nowhere, after having moved us out of state. You know, away from our families? But this has GOT to stop. He goes off and does all sorts of cool things, while I'm at home. Talking to the potted plants and the silly cartoons that stream on the laptop.

Please? Pretty please? I'll try to be better next year. I'll at least wait 'til he's looking my direction before throwing something.

Thank you,
Sugar Plum

PS- if you can't step up and get him to play along....you've just kissed the cookies goodbye. Your big behind don't need 'em anyway.


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll see this?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6546737#post6546737



19th year huh? very cool.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

slip said:


> 19th year huh? very cool.





Yep. Near as I can remember, it`s rained at two of them, been so hot one year we almost burnt up, been down in the teens several times (us tipi dwellers don`t care how cold it gets. We got central heat, a fire right in the middle of the lodge), one year I think the high was in the high 20s for the entire weekend, had one genuine weddin`, and more fun than the law oughter allow, cooked several whole deer on a spit over the fire, cleaned a deer with a  flint flake for a demo, had countless tv reporters shoot Gabriel,  (my flintlock rifle), and eaten some of the best food you could imagine.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 12, 2011)

Good evening, and good night Folks!!!.........Left the house at 6:10 this morning. Back home by 8:00 pm

Headed back to South Carolina in the morning!!!.......Got to be there  @ 7:00 am......Meaning that I have to leave here by 5:15 am!!!..........I'm done


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening, and good night Folks!!!.........Left the house at 6:10 this morning. Back home by 8:00 pm
> 
> Headed back to South Carolina in the morning!!!.......Got to be there  @ 7:00 am......Meaning that I have to leave here by 5:15 am!!!..........I'm done





You work too hard!


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Near as I can remember, it`s rained at two of them, been so hot one year we almost burnt up, been down in the teens several times (us tipi dwellers don`t care how cold it gets. We got central heat, a fire right in the middle of the lodge), one year I think the high was in the high 20s for the entire weekend, had one genuine weddin`, and more fun than the law oughter allow, cooked several whole deer on a spit over the fire, cleaned a deer with a  flint flake for a demo, had countless tv reporters shoot Gabriel,  (my flintlock rifle), and eaten some of the best food you could imagine.



Man ... cant wait.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening, and good night Folks!!!.........Left the house at 6:10 this morning. Back home by 8:00 pm
> 
> Headed back to South Carolina in the morning!!!.......Got to be there  @ 7:00 am......Meaning that I have to leave here by 5:15 am!!!..........I'm done



Drive safe!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

I`ll tell ya`ll a little story.


That longhaired cleanshaven rascal throwin` that hawk in the Chehaw thread, when he was about 9 or 10 years old, we were gettin` ready for our official tomahawk competition. Since there were not other younguns to have Jr competition, we let him enter with us grownups. Well, when it was all said and done, it just so hapened me and the knucklehead were tied for first. This called for a sudden death throw off. First one to bounce and not stick loses. well, for 5 or 6 throws we kept stickin it. by this time a crowd of over 100 had gathered and were watchin`. And i was gettin` tired. Right as he was ficin to throw, I said, :Hey boy, if you beat me at this, i`m gonna whip you in front  of all these folks". It rattled his cage and he bounced his. I won.   In later years, he has paid me back numerous times for my little transgression.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

And I`ll tell ya`ll another when I get through laffin`.


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll tell ya`ll a little story.
> 
> 
> That longhaired cleanshaven rascal throwin` that hawk in the Chehaw thread, when he was about 9 or 10 years old, we were gettin` ready for our official tomahawk competition. Since there were not other younguns to have Jr competition, we let him enter with us grownups. Well, when it was all said and done, it just so hapened me and the knucklehead were tied for first. This called for a sudden death throw off. First one to bounce and not stick loses. well, for 5 or 6 throws we kept stickin it. by this time a crowd of over 100 had gathered and were watchin`. And i was gettin` tired. Right as he was ficin to throw, I said, :Hey boy, if you beat me at this, i`m gonna whip you in front  of all these folks". It rattled his cage and he bounced his. I won.   In later years, he has paid me back numerous times for my little transgression.



That is hilarious


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll tell ya`ll a little story.
> 
> 
> That longhaired cleanshaven rascal throwin` that hawk in the Chehaw thread, when he was about 9 or 10 years old, we were gettin` ready for our official tomahawk competition. Since there were not other younguns to have Jr competition, we let him enter with us grownups. Well, when it was all said and done, it just so hapened me and the knucklehead were tied for first. This called for a sudden death throw off. First one to bounce and not stick loses. well, for 5 or 6 throws we kept stickin it. by this time a crowd of over 100 had gathered and were watchin`. And i was gettin` tired. Right as he was ficin to throw, I said, :Hey boy, if you beat me at this, i`m gonna whip you in front  of all these folks". It rattled his cage and he bounced his. I won.   In later years, he has paid me back numerous times for my little transgression.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all.  Nite all.   Long day and short night makes me tired.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

The other time happened just a few short years ago. Klem was puttin` on a hawk throwin` demonstration for the public and had a purty good crowd gathered up watchin`. That boy can throw a hawk like you won`t believe and when it comes by you it sounds like a helicopter. Well a couple of us re-enactors were standin` in the clear over by the rope, and Tomboy Boots had come for the day and to visit with us. I whispered a message to her, and she couldn`t resist. She waited till he was gettin` ready to throw, and started walkin` toward him at an angle between him and the throwin` block. He couldn`t help but see her and he stopped when she got kinda in the line of fire, and he froze. She sashayed up to him, gave him a big hug and kissed him on the cheek, then sashayed back over to us. Let`s just say that his next throw hit the dirt about 5 feet in front of him, bounced 30 feet in the air, and came nowhere near the block.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

don't know if i should get in this creek now or not...there sure are a bunch of names with bold letters in here


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The other time happened just a few short years ago. Klem was puttin` on a hawk throwin` demonstration for the public and had a purty good crowd gathered up watchin`. That boy can throw a hawk like you won`t believe and when it comes by you it sounds like a helicopter. Well a couple of us re-enactors were standin` in the clear over by the rope, and Tomboy Boots had come for the day and to visit with us. I whispered a message to her, and she couldn`t resist. She waited till he was gettin` ready to throw, and started walkin` toward him at an angle between him and the throwin` block. He couldn`t help but see her and he stopped when she got kinda in the line of fire, and he froze. She sashayed up to him, gave him a big hug and kissed him on the cheek, then sashayed back over to us. Let`s just say that his next throw hit the dirt about 5 feet in front of him, bounced 30 feet in the air, and came nowhere near the block.



 Poor Klem. He never had a chance, did he?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Poor Klem. He never had a chance, did he?





His knees had done got slacker`n dishwater. He was somewhat a bright shade of red too. 

That overgrown rascal is gonna git me one day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Poor Klem. He never had a chance, did he?



He has a chance now. That boy is so big that when him and Nic get to wrasslin' it looks like a gorilla and a spider monkey fighting. :swords:


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> He has a chance now. That boy is so big that when hima nd Nic get to wrasslin' it looks like a gorilla and a spider monkey fighting. :swords:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> He has a chance now. That boy is so big that when him and Nic get to wrasslin' it looks like a gorilla and a spider monkey fighting. :swords:





I'd pay to see that


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> He has a chance now. That boy is so big that when him and Nic get to wrasslin' it looks like a gorilla and a spider monkey fighting. :swords:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'd pay to see that



$5 entry fee to Chehaw park. Oh, it'll start out civil, but when they start slingin' hawks and talkin' trash, the game faces come out. They can't help themselves. Happens every year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'd pay to see that





Heckfire, I can`t hurt him. All half the women on here are in love with him and would knock me in the head! 

I have got another story, but I`ll have to tell you men in person. Can`t tell it here.   I won too, I think? But I paid dearly for it. Don`t let that boy get his hands on you. he don`t know how strong he is!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Heckfire, I can`t hurt him. All half the women on here are in love with him and would knock me in the head!
> 
> I have got another story, but I`ll have to tell you men in person. Can`t tell it here.   I won too, I think? But I paid dearly for it. Don`t let that boy get his hands on you. he don`t know how strong he is!



You've got my interest now....PM


----------



## slip (Dec 12, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You've got my interest now....PM



x2


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 12, 2011)

Later! I got to call it a night. Ya`ll have a goodun!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> He has a chance now. That boy is so big that when him and Nic get to wrasslin' it looks like a gorilla and a spider monkey fighting. :swords:



The mental image is freakin' hilarious!!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> $5 entry fee to Chehaw park. Oh, it'll start out civil, but when they start slingin' hawks and talkin' trash, the game faces come out. They can't help themselves. Happens every year.



I may have to make the drive just to see it!



Nicodemus said:


> Heckfire, I can`t hurt him. All half the women on here are in love with him and would knock me in the head!
> 
> I have got another story, but I`ll have to tell you men in person. Can`t tell it here.   I won too, I think? But I paid dearly for it. Don`t let that boy get his hands on you. he don`t know how strong he is!



*AHEM*  I wanna hear it, too! Don't think just cause I'm a lady, I don't appreciate a funny story!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 13, 2011)

coffee anyone?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2011)

nice... thanks fer the coffee gobblin!! top of the mernin to ya sir!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin and Blood.

I slept a few extra winks this morning but I knew the ship was in good capable hands and I knew the shipmates had lots of good coffee too.



I haven't caught up on reading since yesterday afternoon.  Just wondering if Bama finally got his second box of his new deer stand before he went to bed last night????  Those UPS drivers can be fun sometimes !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, now after catching up on the happenings of this thread, I see that our friend Bama is now is serious trouble.  After looking at the instruction sheet, I see that he has really gotten himself a left-handed deer stand instead of a right-handed one.  I can see now that this assembly is going to be a challenge and after reading about the experience of another member here and his new deer stand escapade, I am thinking that Bama might not be showing back up for a couple of days.

I just called the guys over at Sportsman Guide and asked them to please send over 16 Chinese workers to Bama's house to put this new deer stand together like it should be.  Unfortunately, these Chinese guys won't be available for at least another two weeks because they are currently assisting some guy named Obama in trying to figure out why his ears get even bigger every time he tells a lie.  Their mission for him is to keep him from looking like an elephant between now and the election day.

With all of that said, Bama, I hope you get things straight before next deer season comes around.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, now after catching up on the happenings of this thread, I see that our friend Bama is now is serious trouble.  After looking at the instruction sheet, I see that he has really gotten himself a left-handed deer stand instead of a right-handed one.  I can see now that this assembly is going to be a challenge and after reading about the experience of another member here and his new deer stand escapade, I am thinking that Bama might not be showing back up for a couple of days.
> 
> I just called the guys over at Sportsman Guide and asked them to please send over 16 Chinese workers to Bama's house to put this new deer stand together like it should be.  Unfortunately, these Chinese guys won't be available for at least another two weeks because they are currently assisting some guy named Obama in trying to figure out why his ears get even bigger every time he tells a lie.  Their mission for him is to keep him from looking like an elephant between now and the election day.
> 
> With all of that said, Bama, I hope you get things straight before next deer season comes around.






Morning everyone!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

Good mornin` folks, fine day, ain`t it!  

If ya`ll want to hear that story, and any more, ya`ll gonna have to come to the Rondyvoo in January.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks, fine day, ain`t it!
> 
> If ya`ll want to hear that story, and any more, ya`ll gonna have to come to the Rondyvoo in January.



mornin Nic, yes it is. boy the kiddos are sure gettin fired up fer Christmas... wish list are u flyin.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> coffee anyone?


 yes, thank you!


blood on the ground said:


> nice... thanks fer the coffee gobblin!! top of the mernin to ya sir!!


 Mernin!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I slept a few extra winks this morning


 you're not sick are you?!?!


Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` folks, fine day, ain`t it!
> 
> If ya`ll want to hear that story, and any more, ya`ll gonna have to come to the Rondyvoo in January.


 slick Nic, slick!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mornin ya'll :cow:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll :cow:


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you're not sick are you?!?!




Just sick about not being in your neighborhood and having lunch with you today !!!   Need I say more ???     

By the way, I am hungry, what's for lunch today?  Did Mud bring any mustard and syrup biscuits to share today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just sick about not being in your neighborhood and having lunch with you today !!!   Need I say more ???
> 
> By the way, I am hungry, what's for lunch today?  Did Mud bring any mustard and syrup biscuits to share today?



You need to got to the one liner thread and show them  boys how to pick up them womens


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just sick about not being in your neighborhood and having lunch with you today !!!   Need I say more ???
> 
> By the way, I am hungry, what's for lunch today?  Did Mud bring any mustard and syrup biscuits to share today?



I'm having steak, tater, salad & garlic bread....... again!
Mud? bring biscuits????? pppfffffsshwahw, yeah, right!



mudracing101 said:


> You need to got to the one liner thread and show them  boys how to pick up them womens


 the man does have a way with words, don't he?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm having steak, tater, salad & garlic bread....... again!
> Mud? bring biscuits????? pppfffffsshwahw, yeah, right!
> 
> 
> the man does have a way with words, don't he?



.....hey.... wait a minute


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mud,
My good friend, Toby Keith wrote his famous song about me, "I Ain't As Good As I Once Was, But I Am As Good Once As I Ever Was", and as time has gone by, I am like an old dog as I have starting chasing cars.  Now I have come to realize, if and when I catch one of those cars, I surely won't know what to do with it, so I guess about the only thing that I can do these days is to go over and tinkle on the tires instead.    

My Texas lady is on a cruise somewhere in the Carribean between the Cayman Islands and Cozumel, and Cancun.  My South Carolina lady needs me to come to Charleston to help her take care of a very pressing matter, and the bank is calling now asking me to loan them some money.  Decisions, decisions, decisions !!!!

Well so far, I have sent my best friend Hank to take care of the pressing matter with my lady friend in Charleston, and I have given the bank Quack's address and phone number so that they may be able to get a really big loan from him today.  As for my Texas lady, well she is on her own this week because she was crazy enough to go cruising right before Christmas.  She  just couldn't wait until I got there on the 29th. 

PS: You gotta remember,  it is all about the chase though !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> .....hey.... wait a minute


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> This year, do ya think you could talk that retarded husband of mine to get over his stupidity and buy us a tv? Cable would be nice, too. It wasn't such a big deal when it was just us, but now that we have three kiddos, and the youngest are tiny babies, I'm stuck at home all day with NOTHING but the laptop. And to be honest, I think I found the end of the internet the other day.
> 
> ...





Now I see why you're pregnate all the time, ya'll ain't got nuttin else to do . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm having steak, tater, salad & garlic bread....... again!
> Mud? bring biscuits????? pppfffffsshwahw, yeah, right!
> 
> 
> the man does have a way with words, don't he?



Keebs, I am really liking what you are having for lunch today.  Can we use some Ken's Honey French dressing and mix it with his Thousand Island dressing.  That mixture will make your tongue slap your face on a fresh salad.  I went to the "Awful House" restaurant the other night and took along my own dressing and even the Keebler Club multi-grain crackers as well.  Now it just HIT ME why these crackers taste so good.  THEY ARE KEEB---LERS !!!!!   


Keebs, you are right, you and I really know that Mud can't even buy biscuits from the grocery store, much less actually cook them from scratch and then add the mustard and syrup on them.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good morning...and it's Tuesday!   Ahhhhh the week goes so slow and the weekends fly by so fast!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now I see why you're pregnate all the time, ya'll ain't got nuttin else to do . . .




Well now Quack has really solved this mystery for us all.     I knew that he was good detective.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I am really liking what you are having for lunch today.  Can we use some Ken's Honey French dressing and mix it with his Thousand Island dressing.  That mixture will make your tongue slap your face on a fresh salad.  I went to the "Awful House" restaurant the other night and took along my own dressing and even the Keebler Club multi-grain crackers as well.  Now it just HIT ME why these crackers taste so good.  THEY ARE KEEB---LERS !!!!!
> 
> 
> Keebs, you are right, you and I really know that Mud can't even buy biscuits from the grocery store, much less actually cook them from scratch and then add the mustard and syrup on them.


Try mixing Ranch & Thousand Island.......... not bad, not bad at all........
Welp, once again, the secret is out............. 



boneboy96 said:


> Good morning...and it's Tuesday!   Ahhhhh the week goes so slow and the weekends fly by so fast!


 Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well now Quack has really solved this mystery for us all.     I knew that he was good detective.


He took Sultan's online course in detectory sleuthing............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, you are right, you and I really know that Mud can't even buy biscuits from the grocery store, much less actually cook them from scratch and then add the mustard and syrup on them.



Why do you think she and i are so tight, we have an agreement. She makes The bisquits, and i eat them. Its a give and take relationship, she gives me food and i take Now dont get me wrong , theres certain things i have to do to earn these bisquits but it all works out in the wash


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Why do you think she and i are so tight, we have an agreement. She makes The bisquits, and i eat them. Its a give and take relationship, she gives me food and i take Now dont get me wrong , theres certain things i have to do to earn these bisquits but it all works out in the wash


:nono: will you QUIT tellin' all our secrets?!?!  If ya wanna air the dirty laundry, take it to FB, it don't belong here!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :nono: will you QUIT tellin' all our secrets?!?!  If ya wanna air the dirty laundry, take it to FB, it don't belong here!



Mustard bisquits aint dirty


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mustard bisquits aint dirty


they are if you ain't swept the floor & they're dropped on the............. oh........ uuumm, never mind........... carry on............... Oh Look, new Christmas lights!!!!!!!!:wreath:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2011)

mmmm pasta salad and fried pork chops mmmm


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2011)

Names for the Secret Shenanigan thread have been picked! PM's sent! I can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> mmmm pasta salad and fried pork chops mmmm


 Great combo!!


Sugar Plum said:


> Names for the Secret Shenanigan thread have been picked! PM's sent! I can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

Good morning ladies and gentlemen 

Anybody heard from Robert this morning after his attempt at assembling that deer stand?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen
> 
> Anybody heard from Robert this morning after his attempt at assembling that deer stand?



 poor bama prob. welding that stand together without bolts right about now


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> poor bama prob. welding that stand together without bolts right about now


:nono: nope, he's making Bubbette a neat necklace for Christmas with the LEFT OVER nuts & bolts!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll see this?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6546737#post6546737



Hey Nic, you gonna throw a tomahawk at me if I come down? 






Keebs said:


> :nono: nope, he's making Bubbette a neat necklace for Christmas with the LEFT OVER nuts & bolts!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

Time to go get a burger from Chili's with mustard


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to go get a burger from Chili's with mustard



Fajita Tuesday!!! 

Then crop dusting later this afternoon...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Nic, you gonna throw a tomahawk at me if I come down?





Of course not! Come down and enjoy the festival.  

I`m totally, completely harmless.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Of course not! Come down and enjoy the festival.
> 
> I`m totally, completely harmless.



Uh oh, yall look out , i see Nic is baiting again


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Of course not! Come down and enjoy the festival.
> 
> I`m totally, completely harmless, while I am sleeping in my teepee.


fixed it for ya............ but I know you sleep with one eye open & a hand on a sharp object (besides the other hand on the Redhead) so I wouldn't even mess with you while you're sleeping!


mudracing101 said:


> Uh oh, yall look out , i see Nic is baiting again


 you know we're in the southern zone, it's all legal & good!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

:grinch:What to get my secret santa partner , hhmmmmm... what to get


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Then crop dusting later this afternoon...



Now; that sounds like my kinda afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> :grinch:What to get my secret santa partner , hhmmmmm... what to get


:grinch: need help deciding???????:grinch:


hdm03 said:


> Now; that sounds like my kinda afternoon


 that sounds soooooooooo familiar of another poster...............


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

slip said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



:santa:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2011)

:worm: WWHATS GOIN ON UP IN HEU, UP IN HEU.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 13, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> :worm: WWHATS GOIN ON UP IN HEU, UP IN HEU.



oh, the usual....

:swords:, :wreath:, , :jump:, , , , , , 




I think that pretty much explains it


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> :grinch:What to get my secret santa partner , hhmmmmm... what to get



a six pack of beer... cant fail...( im so smart)


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> oh, the usual....
> 
> :swords:, :wreath:, , :jump:, , , , , ,
> 
> ...



yep that covers it... thank ye


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 13, 2011)

time ta cut to the hut........see yall im da mernin!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> :santa:


:grinch:




blood on the ground said:


> time ta cut to the hut........see yall im da mernin!!!


 k, later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Now; that sounds like my kinda afternoon





Keebs said:


> :grinch: need help deciding???????:grinch:
> 
> that sounds soooooooooo familiar of another poster...............







BBQBOSS is back???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BBQBOSS is back???


:grinch: No!:swords:


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud,
> My good friend, Toby Keith wrote his famous song about me, "I Ain't As Good As I Once Was, But I Am As Good Once As I Ever Was", and as time has gone by, I am like an old dog as I have starting chasing cars.  Now I have come to realize, if and when I catch one of those cars, I surely won't know what to do with it, so I guess about the only thing that I can do these days is to go over and tinkle on the tires instead.
> 
> My Texas lady is on a cruise somewhere in the Carribean between the Cayman Islands and Cozumel, and Cancun.  My South Carolina lady needs me to come to Charleston to help her take care of a very pressing matter, and the bank is calling now asking me to loan them some money.  Decisions, decisions, decisions !!!!
> ...




QUACK, I hope that you took care of the guy at the bank for me earlier today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

alright , back from Valdasty, and dont look like i missed much


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> alright , back from Valdasty, and dont look like i missed much


:grinch: not that YOU can see, any way................. :jump:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :grinch: not that YOU can see, any way................. :jump:



had to say that didnt ya , ok, fill me in


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> had to say that didnt ya , ok, fill me in


:grinch: :grinch: :grinch: :grinch: :grinch:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 13, 2011)

Whoever got my name for the secret santa, here is my wish list:

New pocket pistol 
year supply of favorite beverages 
New truck - or slightly used 
Date with a WOW . 
Oh yeah...new job  

I will update as I think of other items. :jump:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whoever got my name for the secret santa, here is my wish list:
> 
> New pocket pistol
> year supply of favorite beverages
> ...



:jump: I can't wait to see which one you get!!:jump:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whoever got my name for the secret santa, here is my wish list:
> 
> New pocket pistol
> year supply of favorite beverages
> ...



what kind of truck Ford, chevy, dodge, throw us a bone


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :jump: I can't wait to see which one you get!!:jump:



:grinch: me too.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> what kind of truck Ford, chevy, dodge, throw us a bone



I aint picky as long as it is four wheel drive, less than 50,000 miles, full size four door..........you get the pic. :jump:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> what kind of truck Ford, chevy, dodge, throw us a bone


He said NEW or USED........... sheesh, don't you know where to buy them at????????:grinch:


Sterlo58 said:


> :grinch: me too.


:santa::jump:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I aint picky as long as it is four wheel drive, less than 50,000 miles, full size four _*dour*_..........you get the pic. :jump:


 say whut?????? don't be talking no trash in heah, we don't stand for that, don't make me get Nic in here!:swords:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> say whut?????? don't be talking no trash in heah, we don't stand for that, don't make me get Nic in here!:swords:



Fixed it...


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Of course not! Come down and enjoy the festival.
> 
> I`m totally, completely harmless.



That idjit Kendall said those hawks were too dull anyways to hurt anything. 

So I heard somewhere that some babe is selling her old geezer's trucks and guns so I called and got a mighty fine deal on a few of those items.

I'm thinking since I am coming down there to Lee County to pick up my new truck and stuff, that I would head on over to Chehaw and challenge Nic to a hawk throwing contest. 

Except we ain't gonna throw at no target, we're gonna play chicken and see who moves first. I'd betting he'll skedaddle faster than if Abner was chasing him. 


Hey, has anyone seen Nic lurking around lately?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you know we're in the southern zone, it's all legal & good!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That idjit Kendall said those hawks were too dull anyways to hurt anything.
> 
> So I heard somewhere that some babe is selling her old geezer's trucks and guns so I called and got a mighty fine deal on a few of those items.
> 
> ...



Oh...I'm sure this post will round him up. :swords:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Fixed it...


 OOOooooooohhhh, door, DOOR, gotcha!


Les Miles said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh...I'm sure this post will round him up. :swords:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

:grinch: ah'ite, time to find Mud & get going............... :grinch:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That idjit Kendall said those hawks were too dull anyways to hurt anything.
> 
> So I heard somewhere that some babe is selling her old geezer's trucks and guns so I called and got a mighty fine deal on a few of those items.
> 
> ...



 we need a hawk throwing smiley


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :grinch: ah'ite, time to find Mud & get going............... :grinch:



Here i is, lets go and do some christmas shopping:grinch:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> we need a hawk throwing smiley



Heck, you know if he can't handle a little ol' lady bug in his food then he sure can't handle a whole load of cajun whoop-butt down at Chehaw... 







PS. It's been good knowing you folks. Thought I'd better say that as long as I still have the ability to post one last time.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2011)

Just got back from the squirrel woods with Hayley. She wanted a mom/daughter hunt for her Birthday. I picked her up from school at lunch time and we hit the woods! 

So much fun!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

Howdy...somebody holler for me??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just got back from the squirrel woods with Hayley. She wanted a mom/daughter hunt for her Birthday. I picked her up from school at lunch time and we hit the woods!
> 
> So much fun!!



Where's da' tree rats?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...somebody holler for me??


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>





You`re on! I`ll even let you use one of mine...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's da' tree rats?



She was more in the mood to look at the lake and just walk around talking. The rats are still safe in their trees. 

It was fun, though. The dog got aggravated with us a few times cause she's used to branching out further than we went...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> She was more in the mood to look at the lake and just walk around talking. The rats are still safe in their trees.
> 
> It was fun, though. The dog got aggravated with us a few times cause she's used to branching out further than we went...



Women....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women....


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Sugar Plum,

The next class is Jan 14th. You better hurry and register. 

http://www.gadrivingcenter.com/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 13, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Didn't you tell her that squirrels don't swim??


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re on! I`ll even let you use one of mine...



I got my own...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I got my own...





I make it a point to never downgrade another man`s weapons, but please let me sharpen that thing, and put a decent edge on it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

And howdy, Miss Cortney!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I make it a point to never downgrade another man`s weapons, but please let me sharpen that thing, and put a decent edge on it!



You jealous? 

That thing will split a noggin in under five blows. Maybe ten if the target is real ornery and hard-headed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You jealous?
> 
> That thing will split a noggin in under five blows. Maybe ten if the target is real ornery and hard-headed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and Blood.
> 
> I slept a few extra winks this morning but I knew the ship was in good capable hands and I knew the shipmates had lots of good coffee too.
> 
> ...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, now after catching up on the happenings of this thread, I see that our friend Bama is now is serious trouble.  After looking at the instruction sheet, I see that he has really gotten himself a left-handed deer stand instead of a right-handed one.  I can see now that this assembly is going to be a challenge and after reading about the experience of another member here and his new deer stand escapade, I am thinking that Bama might not be showing back up for a couple of days.
> 
> I just called the guys over at Sportsman Guide and asked them to please send over 16 Chinese workers to Bama's house to put this new deer stand together like it should be.  Unfortunately, these Chinese guys won't be available for at least another two weeks because they are currently assisting some guy named Obama in trying to figure out why his ears get even bigger every time he tells a lie.  Their mission for him is to keep him from looking like an elephant between now and the election day.
> 
> With all of that said, Bama, I hope you get things straight before next deer season comes around.





Sugar Plum said:


> Morning everyone!





Les Miles said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen
> 
> Anybody heard from Robert this morning after his attempt at assembling that deer stand?





mudracing101 said:


> poor bama prob. welding that stand together without bolts right about now





Keebs said:


> :nono: nope, he's making Bubbette a neat necklace for Christmas with the LEFT OVER nuts & bolts!


Buncha idjits..... 
Got blindsided by a couple of emergencies at da Big House. Not even on call and just got home.


Les Miles said:


> I got my own...


They say you can tell a lot about a man by the condition of his weapons.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyway, heating up some leftover messican food for supper. As far as the stand, i got the instruction diagram blown up and all the parts in numbered bags. Hope to hit it tomorrow when i get off work.


----------



## slip (Dec 13, 2011)

Argghh whada day:worm:


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

....


----------



## pbradley (Dec 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> ....


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2011)

pbradley said:


>



What? Nic is just showing the difference between a single stroke pop-skull 'hawk and Les's "beat em to death with a rusty blunt object" hatchet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



It's not often you interest me, but what in the world is that sigline of yours?


----------



## pbradley (Dec 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What? Nic is just showing the difference between a single stroke pop-skull 'hawk and Les's "beat em to death with a rusty blunt object" hatchet.



Is that what that was? I thought perhaps he was showing y'all my Christmas presents.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Is that what that was? I thought perhaps he was showing y'all my Christmas presents.





I can`t find a box big enough to put Gabriel in....


----------



## pbradley (Dec 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I can`t find a box big enough to put Gabriel in....



I'll swing by the house when I go to Wanda's to get my pecan pie. PM me your address, please.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I'll swing by the house when I go to Wanda's to get my pecan pie. PM me your address, please.





114 Renegade Road
Gullets Bluff, Aladadgumbamer
64879203


----------



## pbradley (Dec 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 114 Renegade Road
> Gullets Bluff, Aladadgumbamer
> 64879203



I'm somewhat dubious. I'll just ask Jim to track you down for me. :trampoline:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2011)

Just got back from having the babies pictures taken with Santa and birthday dinner for Hayley!





Les Miles said:


> Hey Sugar Plum,
> 
> The next class is Jan 14th. You better hurry and register.
> 
> http://www.gadrivingcenter.com/



 Really?? You, Sir, are not nice.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didn't you tell her that squirrels don't swim??



I tried to. She didn't care 



Nicodemus said:


> And howdy, Miss Cortney!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm whupped. Night, ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hhhhhmmmmm............................ nevermind, ain't worth it...........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 13, 2011)

Too tired to read back!!

Physical inventory done in South Carolina!!

Time to start in Georgia tomorrow!!

I'm going to be glad when this week is over!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2011)

It's beer again Margaret. Heeheeheeee


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhhmmmmm............................ nevermind, ain't worth it...........



I find myself saying the same thing MANY times during my day!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> It's beer again Margaret. Heeheeheeee



Havin' a good night, eh?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Havin' a good night, eh?



Yessm I sure is. Gonna finish the Nats an take a nap


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Yessm I sure is. Gonna finish the Nats an take a nap



I hear ya on the nap. Gonna take one myself in a few. Had a couple of Stellas after huntin' and it's harder to keep the computer screen from movin' than I thought it would be. Dang shotgun gave me a headache....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2011)

I postin one handed from the phone an drinkin . Harder than it looks too I tell ya.  Taker easy Sugar Plum


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I postin one handed from the phone an drinkin . Harder than it looks too I tell ya.  Taker easy Sugar Plum



Night Hankus


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What? Nic is just showing the difference between a single stroke pop-skull 'hawk and Les's "beat em to death with a rusty blunt object" hatchet.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 14, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


>



x2


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2011)

Had to hump it to beat the white screen with the white cup on a humpity hump Wednesday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh boy!   And the Cajun don`t even know the difference between a hatchet and a hawk...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2011)

TOP OF THE MERNIN FELLERS!!!! thank ya fer the coffee!!

Nic, thems some good lookin hand tools


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 14, 2011)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin, Nic, and Blood.

Did I say Nic ???   Well a special good morning to you Sir.  All I saw in my dreams last night was a bunch of "hawks" and all of them except one was really sharp.  However, one of them looked might rusty and was dull as a butter knife.     It looked more like something that you would beat an earthworm to death with.  Come to think of it, it did look like it had some of that Cajun grease still sticking to the handle.  Today is the latest that I have slept in a month of Sundays but since I didn't go to bed until about 1 AM, I thought it would be nice to actually get some real sleep for a change.

OH My, the coffee is good this morning.  Sure hope all of you will have a good day today and thankfully my friend, Bama, is well on his way to assembling his miracle left-handed deer stand maybe beginning tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2011)

man oh man, salmon patty biscuits .. now thats a dang good chin greasin breakfast!!

i one left... any takers?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> man oh man, salmon patty biscuits .. now thats a dang good chin greasin breakfast!!
> 
> i one left... any takers?



:yummy: Yumm , you got some mustard to go on em too?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2011)

oooopps, got side tracked,... MORNIN YA'LL


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had to hump it to beat the white screen with the white cup on a humpity hump Wednesday.





Nicodemus said:


> Oh boy!   And the Cajun don`t even know the difference between a hatchet and a hawk...





mudracing101 said:


> :yummy: Yumm , you got some mustard to go on em too?


yesir... yeller kind........mernin mud, i hope all is well with you sir!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

Come on 7pm Friday !!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh boy!   And the Cajun don`t even know the difference between a hatchet and a hawk...



I have nicknamed my trusty hatchet "Rusty" and be warned that he is an instrument of silent death. Designed to inflict massive damage through bludgeoning and tetanus infection.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7pm Friday !!



Hey Quack! 





















































































We leave tomorrow for the land of ducks aplenty and boudin


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have fun man !!!  Hope ya'll slay 'em !!  




Keebs said:


>



:cow:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



whats up keebs.......youins want this extre buscuit i got?? salmon patty mmmm good


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> whats up keebs.......youins want this extre buscuit i got?? salmon patty mmmm good



nope she justs wants the mustard


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7pm Friday !!



Come on 5pm Friday!!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> nope she justs wants the mustard



Mustard rules


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Come on 5pm Friday!!



whawhat.....fridey wha...5???.. thursty thursdy spose ta be my fridey... we be doin 4 10s fer now!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

I sure hope my neighbor just fired off 3 shots at his target again, and not the buck I saw in our food plot last night!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I sure hope my neighbor just fired off 3 shots at his target again, and not the buck I saw in our food plot last night!!




~wheweee~ just finished putting bows on 250 presents for the Sr. Citizens luncheon tomorrow.......... ok, I can coast now..........

Oh, if ya'll don't mind, send up a special prayer for me, well not for me, but someone close to me, the Big Man Upstairs will know & understand! Thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

Aaaaawww, how sweet, just had the guy that makes our trophy's give me an American Wildlife knife for Christmas!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~wheweee~ just finished putting bows on 250 presents for the Sr. Citizens luncheon tomorrow.......... ok, I can coast now..........
> 
> Oh, if ya'll don't mind, send up a special prayer for me, well not for me, but someone close to me, the Big Man Upstairs will know & understand! Thanks!



Prayers sent Ms. Keebs! 



Keebs said:


> Aaaaawww, how sweet, just had the guy that makes our trophy's give me an American Wildlife knife for Christmas!



Very cool!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I sure hope my neighbor just fired off 3 shots at his target again, and not the buck I saw in our food plot last night!!




3 shots = target, OR missed deer . . .




Keebs said:


> ~wheweee~ just finished putting bows on 250 presents for the Sr. Citizens luncheon tomorrow.......... ok, I can coast now..........
> 
> Oh, if ya'll don't mind, send up a special prayer for me, well not for me, but someone close to me, the Big Man Upstairs will know & understand! Thanks!




Done !!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 14, 2011)

iss is so freakin boring


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 shots = target, OR missed deer . . .



I sure hope it was a miss. This time of day though, someone was hunting. He only target practices on the weekend and in the afternoon


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> iss is so freakin boring



in school suspension? What did you do now??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~wheweee~ just finished putting bows on 250 presents for the Sr. Citizens luncheon tomorrow.......... ok, I can coast now..........
> 
> Oh, if ya'll don't mind, send up a special prayer for me, well not for me, but someone close to me, the Big Man Upstairs will know & understand! Thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks ya'll!





Seth carter said:


> iss is so freakin boring


 Seth?  That doesn't go well with your ROTC training, you know that, right?  :swords:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~wheweee~ just finished putting bows on 250 presents for the Sr. Citizens luncheon tomorrow.......... ok, I can coast now..........
> 
> Oh, if ya'll don't mind, send up a special prayer for me, well not for me, but someone close to me, the Big Man Upstairs will know & understand! Thanks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~wheweee~ just finished putting bows on 250 presents for the Sr. Citizens luncheon tomorrow.......... ok, I can coast now..........
> 
> Oh, if ya'll don't mind, send up a special prayer for me, well not for me, but someone close to me, the Big Man Upstairs will know & understand! Thanks!



prayer sent Keebs..... 

whats fer lunch missy???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> prayer sent Keebs.....
> 
> whats fer lunch missy???


thanks, blood......... still no word..........   for good news!
I guess I'll finish up the steak & salad...... ~sigh~...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

Had planned on left ova "low country boil", but decided a bacon cheeseburger with bbq fritos instead, not very good.:yummy:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had planned on left ova "low country boil", but decided a bacon cheeseburger with bbq fritos instead, not very good.:yummy:


HOW could you turn down low country boil?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HOW could you turn down low country boil?!?!



I dunno, not too crazy about left overs???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

Good NEWS!!!!!  Ya just can't tell me the Lord doesn't listen & answer prayers!!!!!!!!!

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 14, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> in school suspension? What did you do now??





Keebs said:


> Thanks ya'll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they gave me 2 days of iss for being late to school when it aint even my fault :nono:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HOW could you turn down low country boil?!?!





Keebs said:


> Good NEWS!!!!!  Ya just can't tell me the Lord doesn't listen & answer prayers!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all from the bottom of my heart!!!!!






AWESOME !!!



It must of been the last one I sent up . . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> they gave me 2 days of iss for being late to school when it aint even my fault :nono:



Seth it's been my experience that they don't usually put kids in ISS without a reason, especially this close to semester exams.  Now get yo' hiney to school on time!  

Am I the only one that finds it odd that Seth is POSTING from ISS???


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good NEWS!!!!!  Ya just can't tell me the Lord doesn't listen & answer prayers!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you all from the bottom of my heart!!!!!



I am living proof God answers prayers. you are so welcome. (see i can be serious)


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> they gave me 2 days of iss for being late to school when it aint even my fault :nono:


well, they can't put the parents in iss............... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> AWESOME !!!
> It must of been the last one I sent up . . .





Tag-a-long said:


> Seth it's been my experience that they don't usually put kids in ISS without a reason, especially this close to semester exams.  Now get yo' hiney to school on time!
> 
> _*Am I the only one that finds it odd that Seth is POSTING from ISS??? *_


Not now a days.......... 
Are you still in the waiting room??????? 


blood on the ground said:


> I am living proof God answers prayers. you are so welcome. (see i can be serious)


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

Y'all be careful! I just got a weird phone call from a wireless number, lady claimed to be "an investigator" and said she needed to know if someone was at the house during business hours the next week or two. Said there were important docs to be delivered and someone would stop by.

Scammers are creative this year, for sure.

Guess it's time to hide a few more firearms around the house...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Y'all be careful! I just got a weird phone call from a wireless number, lady claimed to be "an investigator" and said she needed to know if someone was at the house during business hours the next week or two. Said there were important docs to be delivered and someone would stop by.
> 
> Scammers are creative this year, for sure.
> 
> Guess it's time to hide a few more firearms around the house...


 didja save the number??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> didja save the number??



Sure did. Notified all the neighbors, too. I think, with the exception of maybe one or two houses, we're all carrying. Everyone is going to keep an eye out. 

Sure hope Rob's workday in Atlanta ends soon. I generally don't mind staying at home alone, but it's a little unsettling now.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sure did. Notified all the neighbors, too. I think, with the exception of maybe one or two houses, we're all carrying. Everyone is going to keep an eye out.
> 
> Sure hope Rob's workday in Atlanta ends soon. I generally don't mind staying at home alone, but it's a little unsettling now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Seth it's been my experience that they don't usually put kids in ISS without a reason, especially this close to semester exams.  Now get yo' hiney to school on time!
> 
> Am I the only one that finds it odd that Seth is POSTING from ISS???




Elaine, I find ALOT of things "odd" about Seth, we generally just over look them . . .





Sugar Plum said:


> Sure did. Notified all the neighbors, too. I think, with the exception of maybe one or two houses, we're all carrying. Everyone is going to keep an eye out.
> 
> Sure hope Rob's workday in Atlanta ends soon. I generally don't mind staying at home alone, but it's a little unsettling now.





You want me to come over and help ya out til hubby comes home ???

Seeing how ya'll don't have cable/satellite TV . . .

I could entertain ya.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Elaine, I find ALOT of things "odd" about Seth, we generally just over look them . . .
> 
> You want me to come over and help ya out til hubby comes home ???
> 
> ...


 RUN Sugar Plum........ RUNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You want me to come over and help ya out til hubby comes home ???
> 
> Seeing how ya'll don't have cable/satellite TV . . .
> 
> I could entertain ya.







Keebs said:


> RUN Sugar Plum........ RUNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> RUN Sugar Plum........ RUNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!





Sugar Plum said:


>






Ya'll know I'm a harmless old man . . .


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2011)

So ...

I let my dogs outside to go potty yesterday and they ran to the fence barking and i noticed there was a real pretty weimaraner on the other side with a collar on ... so i went around front to see if i could call it up, it ran into the woods like a bolt of lightning and was gone.

So i let the dogs outside a few hours ago and it was there again, i went around front again but was real slow and quiet, she didnt run this time but kept about 30 feet away ... so i got her a bowl of food and water and baby talked her for a hour and she wouldnt come much past 20 feet, so mom came home and i told her to call the pound and ask if they knew of anyone looking for this dog, and they did ... mom talked to the owner who was stuck in down town ATL, and he called his wife who came and picked it up ... yall should have seen how happy this dog was to see its owner. It had been missing a week, had a few small cuts, lost a lot of weight and had a small limp ... but she is going to take it to the vet and its home now.

T'was a good way to start the day.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll know I'm a old man . . .


 Aaawww, we still luvs ya Quack!


slip said:


> So ...
> 
> I let my dogs outside to go potty yesterday and they ran to the fence barking and i noticed there was a real pretty weimaraner on the other side with a collar on ... so i went around front to see if i could call it up, it ran into the woods like a bolt of lightning and was gone.
> 
> ...


 Awesome, I love happy endings!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 14, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Seth it's been my experience that they don't usually put kids in ISS without a reason, especially this close to semester exams.  Now get yo' hiney to school on time!
> 
> Am I the only one that finds it odd that Seth is POSTING from ISS???



its not my fault i was atrdy i dont drive myself there its my moms i get up at 530 every morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaawww, we still luvs ya Quack!
> 
> Awesome, I love happy endings!!!!!!






Me too !!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> its not my fault i was atrdy i dont drive myself there its my moms i get up at 530 every morning



Tell yo daddy quack to take your hiney to school!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> iss is so freakin boring



So is the job your gunna end up with if you get your behind kicked out of school. Buckle down youngin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Tell yo daddy quack to take your hiney to school!






He can walk, ride the bus (short), ride his bike, BUT his winderr likkin self ain't riding with me . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> So is the job your gunna end up with if you get your behind kicked out of school. Buckle down youngin.



He might enjoy making license plates


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> So is the job your gunna end up with if you get your behind kicked out of school. Buckle down youngin.




Get 'em Pops !!! 




hdm03 said:


> He might enjoy making license plates





Well, somebody gotta press dem plates !!!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 14, 2011)

I made a 90 on my pre ap physical sceince EOCT


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> I made a 90 on my special education physical sceince EOCT



That's super little buddy!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 14, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> That's super little buddy!



:nono:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I hate treestands.....
 Sitting here debating on whether i really need a seat, shooting rail or arm rests. So many parts left and i can't figure out how to put ot all together. 
3 hours of daylight left and i'll probably need all of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> That's super little buddy!









Guess he won't be pressing any "vanity" plates . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

well, back to the land of nutz and boltz....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> I made a 90 on my pre ap physical sceince EOCT





rhbama3 said:


> I hate treestands.....
> Sitting here debating on whether i really need a seat, shooting rail or arm rests. So many parts left and i can't figure out how to put ot all together.
> 3 hours of daylight left and i'll probably need all of it.





rhbama3 said:


> well, back to the land of nutz and boltz....


 that's why I sit on the ground.............. good luck robert!  OH, how are you with a nail & hammer?  2x4's make an awesome tree stand too...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate treestands.....
> Sitting here debating on whether i really need a seat, shooting rail or arm rests. So many parts left and i can't figure out how to put ot all together.
> 3 hours of daylight left and i'll probably need all of it.





Sending Seth down to help you . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sending Seth down to help you . . .



No need for Seth. I can break it on my own. 
You know, the box it came in is huge. I bet i can saw some shooting winders in the cardboard. 
 Just kidding, i got it put together. The only real problem was the stupid cushion pad tie down string broke when i was tying it. It sure looks like a good one though!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No need for Seth. I can break it on my own.
> You know, the box it came in is huge. I bet i can saw some shooting winders in the cardboard.
> Just kidding, i got it put together. The only real problem was the stupid cushion pad tie down string broke when i was tying it. It sure looks like a good one though!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

This thing is neat. The seat and footrest fold, and the shooting rail lifts.
Here's the finished stand and foot stabilizer extender:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This thing is neat. The seat and footrest fold, and the shooting rail lifts.
> Here's the finished stand and foot stabilizer extender:



Yep...got one of those and the seat ties were my only complaint. Broke real quick. Great stand for the money though.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This thing is neat. The seat and footrest fold, and the shooting rail lifts.
> Here's the finished stand and foot stabilizer extender:


 the neighbors have a couple similar to that, one he has decked out with a camo cover, top & sides....... only thing I noticed 1st time I sat in it.......... poison ivy on da tree it was tied to!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yep...got one of those and the seat ties were my only complaint. Broke real quick. Great stand for the money though.



already put bunjee cords on the seat to take of those dinky straps. Even my wide butt has plenty of room. Just gotta get it to Stewart county and on a tree.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just got back in time enuff to lock up and leave , lets go keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Just got back in time enuff to lock up and leave , lets go keebs


YeeeHaw, let's gooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> already put bunjee cords on the seat to take of those dinky straps. Even my wide butt has plenty of room. Just gotta get it to Stewart county and on a tree.





Wished you would of taken that piece of stainless steele, would of made a good roof for that stand.


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2011)

Dadgum ... went to the store and was checking out ... look over and see a older man grab a younger girl ... thought to my self what the heck .. then i notice she just passed out and he caught her.

Bunch of people ran over to help and i just got out of the way, since there is nothing i can do. She woke right back up and a ambulance came but dang ... what a day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wished you would of taken that piece of stainless steele, would of made a good roof for that stand.



My stands don't need roofs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My stands don't need roofs.





Oh really ???





How about your AmeriStep blinds . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh really ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Self! (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My stands don't need roofs.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh really ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh really ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh really ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's got a sunroof.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 14, 2011)

Man, this last hour is CRAWLING by.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, this last hour is CRAWLING by.



I'm sure WHB will be happy to sing for you..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2011)

It is dark thirty here.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2011)

I get Hopsecutioner here now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I get Hopsecutioner here now



Is it painful?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My stands don't need roofs.



Bama, I forgot, it never rains when you go hawg hunting, deer hunting, fishing, hiking, scouting, or even walking the dogs, right ???    Oops, there goes the ark floating by now.      I am thinking that you will probably be looking like this situation when you get into you new deerstand.







I see in my crystal ball now...........you better put a good solid top on your left-handed deer stand before you end up drowned !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I get Hopsecutioner here now


 Killing the hops and barley tonight, huh? 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Bama, I forgot, it never rains when you go hawg hunting, deer hunting, fishing, hiking, scouting, or even walking the dogs, right ???
> 
> I see in my crystal ball now...........you better put a good solid top on your left-handed deer stand before you end up drowned !!!



The weather is supposed to be hot and cold but no rain this weekend. I got a good feeling that a lot of bullets and fur is gonna fly this weekend!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Killing the hops and barley tonight, huh?
> 
> Yep, that Hankus is a killing machine.
> 
> ...



Bama, even though I have been ragging you lately for sure, the truth is I really do hope that you will get a nice deer or hog and soon too.  There is nothing like meat in the freezer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Killing the hops and barley tonight, huh?
> 
> 
> The weather is supposed to be hot and cold but no rain this weekend. I got a good feeling that a lot of bullets and fur is gonna fly this weekend!



Hope the wind is right I still have a bow stand or two that should be a good place to thorn a forest donkey.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are some Christmas Photos to make you laugh.

http://www.topito.com/top-pires-photos-famille-noel


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it painful?



Only on occasional mornins 



rhbama3 said:


> Killing the hops and barley tonight, huh?
> 
> 
> The weather is supposed to be hot and cold but no rain this weekend. I got a good feeling that a lot of bullets and fur is gonna fly this weekend!



Yessir I is  Ever tried one  Its the least bitter finish I've found on an IPA. I like the flavor not the after taste


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess it's time to hide a few more firearms around the house...



Carry em



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll know I'm a harmless old man . . .



Yeah sure boss



slip said:


> So ...
> 
> I let my dogs outside to go potty yesterday and they ran to the fence barking and i noticed there was a real pretty weimaraner on the other side with a collar on ... so i went around front to see if i could call it up, it ran into the woods like a bolt of lightning and was gone.
> 
> ...



Good boy slip


----------



## slip (Dec 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Carry em
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Come to find out that dog was about 10 miles from home. and for some reason just wanted to hang around my house for the last few days.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Carry em



I would- but with a baby to carry and a curious toddler underfoot all day- it"s just easier to put them up, within easy reach.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 14, 2011)

good evening fellers


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I would- but with a baby to carry and a curious toddler underfoot all day- it"s just easier to put them up, within easy reach.



Herd dat 



Kendallbearden said:


> good evening fellers



glad ya ain say gentlemens


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2011)

scannin 3 is long, drinksome werk


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, I'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, I'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, I'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, I'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, I'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt
after i refill feeders, check trailcams, put up a stand, and gas up the 4-wheeler. Friday can't get here soon enough...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, I'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, I'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, I'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, I'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, I'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt, i'm ready to hunt
> after i refill feeders, check trailcams, put up a stand, and gas up the 4-wheeler. Friday can't get here soon enough...



Ya soun like some kinda drugged up Ol miss cheerleader. Lawd I hope ya gets one


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2011)

Wartchin/recordin "moonshine" Yall taker easy


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Ya soun like some kinda drugged up Ol miss cheerleader. Lawd I hope ya gets one



somethings gonna die this weekend!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm not on call that weekend of the Rondyvoo at Chehaw. If some of ya'll make it down here, we oughta go get kicked out of Blackbeards Restaurant that saturday night. Again.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



you down in duck heaven yet?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

Shoot! Who drank all the whiskey?? I have a bunch of ginger ale and no whiskey. WTcrap!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Shoot! Who drank all the whiskey?? I have a bunch of ginger ale and no whiskey. WTcrap!!!!!



whiskey? I had you pegged as a wine sipper not a bottle gripper. My bad!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2011)

I got Turky  Jus sayin


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you down in duck heaven yet?



Headed there tomorrow. Made me a nice run by BPS and picked up some new gear. Daffy's days are numbered...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whiskey? I had you pegged as a wine sipper not a bottle gripper. My bad!



She totes bang an cut weapons. Pert near gotta like the soul burnin sting of likker


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Headed there tomorrow. Made me a nice run by BPS and picked up some new gear. Daffy's days are numbered...



good deal!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> good deal!



Will probably be offline until Monday. Y'all be good and I'll chat with you folks next week. :cow:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2011)

Just passin thru with a Hello!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just passin thru with a Hello!!!



hi:cow:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just passin thru with a Hello!!!


where the heck you been? 



Kendallbearden said:


> hi:cow:



Evening, Judge Bearden.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Judge Bearden.



good evening


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whiskey? I had you pegged as a wine sipper not a bottle gripper. My bad!



 I like to sip wine every now and again. But a whiskey and ginger ale does it quicker. I have a picture from about two years ago that my husband shot after he and his brother started telling me to chug chug chug. Ugh...I didn't know you were supposed to pretend to be chuggin'. Lesson learned...



Hankus said:


> I got Turky  Jus sayin






Hankus said:


> She totes bang an cut weapons. Pert near gotta like the soul burnin sting of likker



It makes for a nicer buzz anyway. Plus, it's kinda lame to be singin' along with Hank if you've got a glass of wine in your hand...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> hi:cow:



Yeah.....howdy, "Your Honor" 



rhbama3 said:


> where the heck you been?
> 
> 
> 
> Evening, Judge Bearden.




Rasslin.....Fayetteville, NC--Norfolk,Va--Raleigh, NC, in that order. Wore slap out to boot :grinch:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

g'night y'all. Got to try and get up early enough to shoot the deer my neighbor missed this morning!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 14, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> g'night y'all. Got to try and get up early enough to shoot the deer my neighbor missed this morning!



good luck


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> good luck



Thanks! He said his scope must have gotten bumped or something. He shot at the buck 3 times and missed all 3 times. Hope I see that bad boy tomorrow!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 14, 2011)

Quick fly by...hi all, bye all!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 14, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I like to sip wine every now and again. But a whiskey and ginger ale does it quicker. I have a picture from about two years ago that my husband shot after he and his brother started telling me to chug chug chug. Ugh...I didn't know you were supposed to pretend to be chuggin'. Lesson learned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya know much as I love Jr Im startin to drink the Kolaid that say he was a sell out 



boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by...hi all, bye all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2011)

[]

it is Friday eve  :jump:

morning brew is up


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 15, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Yep, pass the coffee so I can get my eyes open fast.  Gotta get my rear in gear and make an early morning delivery to one of my customers this morning.

Next thing on the agenda is to find out just who turned up the heat.  Weatherman just said the temps today should be around 73 degrees today.  With temps that high, I can surely leave my jacket at home and just wear my jockey-strap and flip-flops today instead.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

Good Mornin fellers, i have done the unthinkable...i left my dang Stanley full of coffee at the house!! can yall spare a cup?

i hope all is well with you and have a great thursday!
mernin evabody!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Good Mornin fellers, i have done the unthinkable...i left my dang Stanley full of coffee at the house!! can yall spare a cup?
> 
> i hope all is well with you and have a great thursday!
> mernin evabody!!



Always have a cup for ya' blood.

EE, with talk like that the nakid twister champ will be arriving soon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Always have a cup for ya' blood.
> 
> EE, with talk like that the nakid twister champ will be arriving soon.



Since the Quackster was banned from the Mall over here for "slapping Santa Claus and then thumping one of his elves up beside the head" , I don't think that he will be over in this neck of the woods anytime soon.  My days of nekkid twister competition ended when my wife and I played to another "draw"  for the 868,427th time and that began way back in 1975 and I ain't been the same since.       Of course, I did come out of retirement and I am up to the 96,424th draw with my Texas girlfriend so far !!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 15, 2011)

Today is my Friday :jump:    :decorate:  :cow::santa::trampoline:


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 15, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Today is my Friday :jump:    :decorate:  :cow::santa::trampoline:



X2


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 15, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> X2



Don't be late to school


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 15, 2011)

Today is my Thirsty Thursday!  Morning all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

ahh, dinner fer breakfast.... eatin the runnin gear off a cheekun.....:cow:and all the cows say....YAY


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> ahh, dinner fer breakfast.... eatin the runnin gear off a cheekun.....:cow:and all the cows say....YAY





YAYYYYYYYY  !!!


----------



## Benji314 (Dec 15, 2011)

so nice to send the dog out in the morning and not hear him bark his fool head off at the squirrells teasing him. A scoped pellet gun and a 3 year old boy as a retriever makes for a good afternoon. All together we took out 7 yesterday evening.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 15, 2011)

Morning fellas ... took the day off today to finish up my Christmas shopping.  Anything I can pick up for ya while I'm out?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 15, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Morning fellas ... took the day off today to finish up my Christmas shopping.  Anything I can pick up for ya while I'm out?



Let me send you a list :jump:. Oh...wait...you have to have money to buy gifts. Hmmmm...never mind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Morning fellas ... took the day off today to finish up my Christmas shopping.  Anything I can pick up for ya while I'm out?





When's our lil black baby due ???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When's our lil black baby due ???



Deh Lawd...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When's our lil black baby due ???



38 Days!!     Mitch's Christmas shopping is EASY this year - just make a deposit to the baby fund!  



Sterlo58 said:


> Deh Lawd...



  Yup, I'm getting a little black baby for Christmas!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Today is my Friday :jump:    :decorate:  :cow::santa::trampoline:


 Mine tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tag-a-long said:


> Morning fellas ... took the day off today to finish up my Christmas shopping.  Anything I can pick up for ya while I'm out?


Sure!  anything you see I might need, go ahead & get it!Thanks sista!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 15, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yup, I'm getting a little black baby for Christmas!



Will it's name be Doo Doo?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> []
> 
> it is Friday eve  :jump:
> 
> morning brew is up





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.  Yep, pass the coffee so I can get my eyes open fast.  Gotta get my rear in gear and make an early morning delivery to one of my customers this morning.
> 
> yep.......i need more 308 bullets... they b on sale at dicks fer 21 snaps
> 
> Next thing on the agenda is to find out just who turned up the heat.  Weatherman just said the temps today should be around 73 degrees today.  With temps that high, I can surely leave my jacket at home and just wear my jockey-strap and flip-flops today instead.





Tag-a-long said:


> Morning fellas ... took the day off today to finish up my Christmas shopping.  Anything I can pick up for ya while I'm out?



yep.......i need more 308 bullets... they b on sale at dicks fer 21 snaps


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2011)

top o de mornin' to yeez!
 Long day at da big house but still hope to take all my stuff to the hunting lease this evening.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 15, 2011)

"Wreck the walls with bouts of folly!" 

:cow: Morning folks.  :santa:   I hope Santa baby will be good to you this year.

:decorate:


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 15, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Will it's name be Doo Doo?



  that's what I've been calling him so far!    I'm still working on a proper name - figured I'd post a name da baby thread after the little fella arrives.  



blood on the ground said:


> yep.......i need more 308 bullets... they b on sale at dicks fer 21 snaps



Check!



Keebs said:


> Mine tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sure!  anything you see I might need, go ahead & get it!Thanks sista!



Got it!  One more cuppa coffee and I gotta get outta here.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> "Wreck the walls with bouts of folly!"
> 
> :cow: Morning folks.  :santa:   I hope Santa baby will be good to you this year.
> 
> :decorate:


  To you & yours too!!:wreath:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> that's what I've been calling him so far!    I'm still working on a proper name - figured I'd post a name da baby thread after the little fella arrives.
> Check!
> Got it!  One more cuppa coffee and I gotta get outta here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> "Wreck the walls with bouts of folly!"
> 
> :cow: Morning folks.  :santa:   I hope Santa baby will be good to you this year.
> 
> :decorate:



mernin sir! hows the bit this year?? :jump:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

whatchyall think, my boys almost 13 yrs old...i bought him a 308 fer christmas...yall think its going ta kick the fire out of em?? its a savage bolt action....dang good lookin gun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> whatchyall think, my boys almost 13 yrs old...i bought him a 308 fer christmas...yall think its going ta kick the fire out of em?? its a savage bolt action....dang good lookin gun





It's gonna give him daim brammage.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Ya know much as I love Jr Im startin to drink the Kolaid that say he was a sell out



I can't stand Hank Jr. He annoys me. I have just about every album Hank Sr and Hank III every made, though. 

Mornin' everyone! :cow:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> whatchyall think, my boys almost 13 yrs old...i bought him a 308 fer christmas...yall think its going ta kick the fire out of em?? its a savage bolt action....dang good lookin gun



I'da gone with a 7mm-08 but thats just me. Get him a good buttstock pad and he should be okay.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2011)

Good morning ya'll, well i'm tagged out. Drove out to the farm on my way home to sneak in a late hunt. I eased in and looked in the foodplot before climbing the stand and there was already a deer in it at 5.09. I turned the scope up and immediately thought he was the one on our camera that my dad and i said we would try to harvest if we saw him. I was standing and i knew if he looked my way i was busted so i lay down and started doing my immitation of chuck norris and sneak in close enough to see around the bushes. The wind was in my face and his too luckily. He was feeding with his head down and his butt to me (seems to be my luck lately) anyways i wait , wait , wait , trying to slow my breathing and be steady. Finally he turns a little and i send one into the boiler room with him quartering away from me. Good one down I jump up , rack in a new round and he jumps up in the front and pulls off into the bushes. Before he gets out of the food plot i shoot again , he still somehow keeps going 5:32. Really? Did i miss, bad shot? I ease down the plot and find him about 25 yds away. Uh oh Ground shrinkage, he is not the one i thought he was but almost a twin, just prob. 2/3 s the size. He is a big un and will eat well, just not the one i thought, oh well thank you lord for the hunt and i'll see the other one next year, unless dad or my daughter gets him first Excuse my run on sentences


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> whatchyall think, my boys almost 13 yrs old...i bought him a 308 fer christmas...yall think its going ta kick the fire out of em?? its a savage bolt action....dang good lookin gun



Blood , i like my savages but it does seem they kick harder than my other guns. My buddy has a 308 but with a bull barrell and my daughter can shoot it. Of course its not comparing apples to apples. Wonder if they make some of those managed recoil ammo for that cal. i think remington makes em, just a thought


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, well i'm tagged out. Drove out to the farm on my way home to sneak in a late hunt. I eased in and looked in the foodplot before climbing the stand and there was already a deer in it at 5.09. I turned the scope up and immediately thought he was the one on our camera that my dad and i said we would try to harvest if we saw him. I was standing and i knew if he looked my way i was busted so i lay down and started doing my immitation of chuck norris and sneak in close enough to see around the bushes. The wind was in my face and his too luckily. He was feeding with his head down and his butt to me (seems to be my luck lately) anyways i wait , wait , wait , trying to slow my breathing and be steady. Finally he turns a little and i send one into the boiler room with him quartering away from me. Good one down I jump up , rack in a new round and he jumps up in the front and pulls off into the bushes. Before he gets out of the food plot i shoot again , he still somehow keeps going 5:32. Really? Did i miss, bad shot? I ease down the plot and find him about 25 yds away. Uh oh Ground shrinkage, he is not the one i thought he was but almost a twin, just prob. 2/3 s the size. He is a big un and will eat well, just not the one i thought, oh well thank you lord for the hunt and i'll see the other one next year, unless dad or my daughter gets him first Excuse my run on sentences


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Whats this jumbo about today being your friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2011)

Who dat???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Who dat???



Who dare ?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats this jumbo about today being your friday


 yep, Monday off too, gotta use up vacation days........... still got 2 more after these 2!


Jeff C. said:


> Who dat???


 Heeeeyyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, well i'm tagged out. Drove out to the farm on my way home to sneak in a late hunt. I eased in and looked in the foodplot before climbing the stand and there was already a deer in it at 5.09. I turned the scope up and immediately thought he was the one on our camera that my dad and i said we would try to harvest if we saw him. I was standing and i knew if he looked my way i was busted so i lay down and started doing my immitation of chuck norris and sneak in close enough to see around the bushes. The wind was in my face and his too luckily. He was feeding with his head down and his butt to me (seems to be my luck lately) anyways i wait , wait , wait , trying to slow my breathing and be steady. Finally he turns a little and i send one into the boiler room with him quartering away from me. Good one down I jump up , rack in a new round and he jumps up in the front and pulls off into the bushes. Before he gets out of the food plot i shoot again , he still somehow keeps going 5:32. Really? Did i miss, bad shot? I ease down the plot and find him about 25 yds away. Uh oh Ground shrinkage, he is not the one i thought he was but almost a twin, just prob. 2/3 s the size. He is a big un and will eat well, just not the one i thought, oh well thank you lord for the hunt and i'll see the other one next year, unless dad or my daughter gets him first Excuse my run on sentences



 .......  it happens 



Sterlo58 said:


> Who dare ?



I'm all out at the moment 



Keebs said:


> yep, Monday off too, gotta use up vacation days........... still got 2 more after these 2!
> 
> Heeeeyyyyyy!!!!!!!




Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Who dat???


Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!


Keebs said:


> yep, Monday off too, gotta use up vacation days........... still got 2 more after these 2!
> 
> Heeeeyyyyyy!!!!!!!



 hhmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> hhmmmm


 chainsaw party?????:grinch:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

t h i s  d a y   i s   g o i n  g   s o   s l o w


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> t h i s  d a y   i s   g o i n  g   s o   s l o w





Tell me about it, I've got 7 1/2 mo hours . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell me about it, I've got 7 1/2 mo hours . . .



ouch.. only 4 1/2 for me.  how was the rut in washington co. this year? i hunted down their for years but when gas jumped up i had to stop.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> ouch.. only 4 1/2 for me.  how was the rut in washington co. this year? i hunted down their for years but when gas jumped up i had to stop.....





All's I know is what I read on here and what the guys tell me.  I quit deer hunting years ago.  Ducks and doves are my thing !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

Mmmmmmm, fried poke chops, fresh zipper peas, and smashed taters for dinner !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

i got ya, if i didnt have 2 blood thirsty youngans i would proly just striper fish and turkey hunt....or sleep in...lol

mmmm fried chops are da bomb. i had baked runnin gear and spinach


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i got ya, if i didnt have 2 blood thirsty youngans i would proly just striper fish and turkey hunt....or sleep in...lol
> 
> mmmm fried chops are da bomb. i had backed runnin gear and spinach






I get my deer meat from my local processor, $50 per, usually buy 3-5 a year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2011)

Reckon I'll have to dig around for some left-overs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I get my deer meat from my local processor, $50 per, usually buy 3-5 a year.



Sounds like those road kills the processor picks up are pretty profitable for him..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All's I know is what I read on here and what the guys tell me.  I quit deer hunting years ago.  Ducks and doves are my thing !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, fried poke chops, fresh zipper peas, and smashed taters for dinner !!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like those road kills the processor picks up are pretty profitable for him..



 that is nasty


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, fried poke chops, fresh zipper peas, and smashed taters for dinner !!


 Turkey, dressing, awesome squash casserole & green beans........ MmmmmMMMmmmmm!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2011)

The fish are still bitin`...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The fish are still bitin`...





Yep !!

Ya'll are way over the limit . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The fish are still bitin`...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Whut?? I ain`t did nuthin`....  


See my innercent smile?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Whut?? I ain`t did nuthin`....
> 
> 
> See my innercent smile?


 I juss plain don't know what to make of our Mods starting baiting threads......... are ya'll just that plain bored??


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I juss plain don't know what to make of our Mods starting baiting threads......... are ya'll just that plain bored??





Nah, I was feelin mean...


----------



## Benji314 (Dec 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I juss plain don't know what to make of our Mods starting baiting threads......... are ya'll just that plain bored??



It's entrapment!!! 

:swords::swords:

They are being like them thingies in the washin' machine.....you know an agitator......:swords:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I was feelin mean...





Benji314 said:


> It's entrapment!!!
> 
> :swords::swords:
> 
> They are being like them thingies in the washin' machine.....you know an agitator......:swords:


 don't you have some squirrels to slaughter??


----------



## Benji314 (Dec 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> don't you have some squirrels to slaughter??



They have done got wise to us. We walk out the back door they stop, look at Jackson, look at me, look for the pellet gun, and then take off like they heads were on fire and they tails were catchin' . They have gotten smart! I can shoot one, then five will appear out of nowhere running for their lives and disappear. They know how long it take to load that pellet gun


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

ok... last saturday me and my daughter were leavin deer camp for lunch. we ride right by a field with a donkey in it. the donkey is standing right by the road. the next thing i hear her say is, daddy why would God make a donkey with 5 legs.....see its got 4 regular ones and one thats just a little bit shorter than the others..... how do ya answer that


----------



## Benji314 (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> ok... last saturday me and my daughter were leavin deer camp for lunch. we ride right by a field with a donkey in it. the donkey is standing right by the road. the next thing i hear her say is, daddy why would God make a donkey with 5 legs.....see its got 4 regular ones and one thats just a little bit shorter than the others..... how do ya answer that



Ummmm......I....uhhhh.......well........ummmm..........it's a kick stand for when he gets tired????


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> They have done got wise to us. We walk out the back door they stop, look at Jackson, look at me, look for the pellet gun, and then take off like they heads were on fire and they tails were catchin' . They have gotten smart! I can shoot one, then five will appear out of nowhere running for their lives and disappear. They know how long it take to load that pellet gun


I bet Jackson was having a Blast!



blood on the ground said:


> ok... last saturday me and my daughter were leavin deer camp for lunch. we ride right by a field with a donkey in it. the donkey is standing right by the road. the next thing i hear her say is, daddy why would God make a donkey with 5 legs.....see its got 4 regular ones and one thats just a little bit shorter than the others..... how do ya answer that


 with the truth.......... just the basics, no matter the age!


Benji314 said:


> Ummmm......I....uhhhh.......well........ummmm..........it's a kick stand for when he gets tired????


 You menfolk, I swaunee, no wonder kids now-a-days act like they do!:swords:


----------



## Benji314 (Dec 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I bet Jackson was having a Blast!
> 
> 
> with the truth.......... just the basics, no matter the age!
> ...



Keebs, we have a slew of tails tacked up in the garage. Mama about freaked out when she walked out this morning


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Keebs, we have a slew of tails tacked up in the garage. Mama about freaked out when she walked out this morning









 I bet she did!  That's awesome though, great start for him!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> ok... last saturday me and my daughter were leavin deer camp for lunch. we ride right by a field with a donkey in it. the donkey is standing right by the road. the next thing i hear her say is, daddy why would God make a donkey with 5 legs.....see its got 4 regular ones and one thats just a little bit shorter than the others..... how do ya answer that






Id'a told her . . .











PM sent.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I bet Jackson was having a Blast!
> 
> 
> with the truth.......... just the basics, no matter the age!
> ...



i did tell her the truth but i laughed like crazy before and after


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

i did tell my son if that was mine i would let people sign it like it was a cast.....................


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i did tell her the truth but i laughed like crazy before and after





Seth carter said:


>


 quit posting self photo's on here!


blood on the ground said:


> i did tell my son if that was mine i would let people sign it like it was a cast.....................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i did tell my son if that was mine i would let people sign it like it was a cast.....................





If "it" were mine I'd never leave the house.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2011)

ya'll do know santa is watching you


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If "it" were mine I'd never leave the house.



they gonnu put me in the moviiies..they gonnu make a big star outa meeeee....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ya'll do know santa is watching you


:grinch: Tell'em Mud!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I was feelin mean...



don't make me revoke your cheer award...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> don't make me revoke your cheer award...





I`ll be nice!  :wreath:


Did somebody holler for St. Nick?   

:santa:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ya'll do know santa is watching you



dats why i've been sucking up....er.....being so nice to everyone


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be nice!  :wreath:
> 
> 
> Did somebody holler for St. Nick?
> ...



dats better


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ya'll do know santa is watching you



aahh :grinch:... that just means he is a peepin tom.........izat cheu santa clause? im leavin pickled eggs and a hot budwiser out fer him this year...bbrrrrr


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> aahh :grinch:... that just means he is a peepin tom.........izat cheu santa clause? im leavin pickled eggs and a hot budwiser out fer him this year...bbrrrrr



hot budweiser ?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> aahh :grinch:... that just means he is a peepin tom.........izat cheu santa clause? im leavin pickled eggs and a hot budwiser out fer him this year...bbrrrrr



do the open container laws apply to sleighs pulled by flying reindeer? 

I mean, obviously the home invasion laws don't apply to him....so it kind of seems like a grey area.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2011)

My eight point from last night, mm mm here comes the cubed steak[/ATTACH]


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2011)

That deer was bigger than i thought , it took the whole page and more for the pics


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My eight point from last night, mm mm here comes the cubed steak[/ATTACH]


:jump::jump::jump:


mudracing101 said:


> That deer was bigger than i thought , it took the whole page and more for the pics


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My eight point from last night, mm mm here comes the cubed steak[/ATTACH]



mr mud dat is a fine lookin buck sir....congrats:jump:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> That deer was bigger than i thought , it took the whole page and more for the pics





Good buck mud!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

:santa: ok, I'ma gonna slide on outta here while I can........... Mud "you know who" will be by to ride witcha this evening.............. 
Catch ya'll on the flip side............ mehbe..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :jump::jump::jump:





blood on the ground said:


> mr mud dat is a fine lookin buck sir....congrats:jump:





Hooked On Quack said:


> Good buck mud!!





Keebs said:


> :santa: ok, I'ma gonna slide on outta here while I can........... Mud "you know who" will be by to ride witcha this evening..............
> Catch ya'll on the flip side............ mehbe..............



Thanks ya'll 

4 days off,  buh bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm out ya'll peace


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

Come on 7pm !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7pm !!!



Hurr-up!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hurr-up!!






I'm getting mighty thirsty bro !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting mighty thirsty bro !!!



Wouldn`t some good bourbon in ice be good about now?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Wouldn`t some good bourbon in ice be good about now?






:yummy::yummy::yummy:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm pretending to be Hankus tonight.....

Got a few beers in me....sure hope I'm not burnin' supper...

Fried pork steaks, rice/gravy and black eyed peas with bacon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :yummy::yummy::yummy:




One of these days,you and me gonna git a quart of the good stuff, set under a shade tree, thow the cap away, and solve all the world`s problems.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm pretending to be Hankus tonight.....
> 
> Got a few beers in me....sure hope I'm not burnin' supper...
> 
> Fried pork steaks, rice/gravy and black eyed peas with bacon.





Lord have mercy......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Lord have mercy......



I just burnt my tongue tryin' to taste the peas 

I can't wait to eat!! Shoulda had a snack before the beer. Stella is strong on an empty stomach!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I can't stand Hank Jr. He annoys me. I have just about every album Hank Sr and Hank III every made, though.
> 
> Mornin' everyone! :cow:



Bein a sellout just sets with me less well as time passes. Ya got GHost to a Ghost yet 



mudracing101 said:


> That deer was bigger than i thought , it took the whole page and more for the pics



I'd a shot him. Goodun mud 



Sugar Plum said:


> I'm pretending to be Hankus tonight.....
> 
> Got a few beers in me....sure hope I'm not burnin' supper...
> 
> Fried pork steaks, rice/gravy and black eyed peas with bacon.



I got cold beer here. Prolly not as many as last night. They was in my head fer awhile today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> One of these days,you and me gonna git a quart of the good stuff, set under a shade tree, thow the cap away, and solve all the world`s problems.





Sure sounds like a plan to me !!!   

Mebbe a spring fishing trip down on Sem ???




Sugar Plum said:


> I just burnt my tongue tryin' to taste the peas
> 
> I can't wait to eat!! Shoulda had a snack before the beer. Stella is strong on an empty stomach!





Rookie !!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> One of these days,you and me gonna git a quart of the good stuff, set under a shade tree, thow the cap away, and solve all the world`s problems.



solving them aint the hard part. It's trying to get people to listen to your solutions.....that's where the trouble starts


----------



## Hankus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rookie !!!



Well all the pros started someres


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> One of these days,you and me gonna git a quart of the good stuff, set under a shade tree, thow the cap away, and solve all the world`s problems.



If that's all it took Quack would be the leader of the world by now...


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 15, 2011)

wanna radish


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Well all the pros started someres




True dat !!! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> If that's all it took Quack would be the leader of the world by now...




I'd like to think I had more common sense than the idiots running this country now !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> True dat !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on your definition of "sense"...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd like to think I had more common sense than the idiots running this country now !!



You do, but that ain't saying a lot


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just got back from da hunting lease. Checked camera's, feeders, and dropped off the new tree stand. 
The Ameristep ground bling is still standing!
Should be a good weekend for Fishbro and I. Got a few targets running around:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Bein a sellout just sets with me less well as time passes. Ya got GHost to a Ghost yet
> 
> 
> I got cold beer here. Prolly not as many as last night. They was in my head fer awhile today



Not yet. It's on my list.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Rookie !!!



Two babies back to back messed with my drinkin' skills 



Hankus said:


> Well all the pros started someres



 yep!


----------



## fishbait (Dec 15, 2011)

Hope all those little ones line up in a row. Save on ammo that way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Hope all those little ones line up in a row. Save on ammo that way.



Did you notice the blonde pig in the pack? Haven't seen that one before.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

OhLAWD, I do love having my Friday on a Thursday!!!!!!!  "Pretty much" got the shopping for Christmas eats done tonight, got SS stuff "thought out" and ready to hit the ground running sometime in the morning doing stuff, hunting, cleaning up, hunting, checking in here, hunting, OH, did I say I had bought a new toy for my hunting?  Got me call, can't hurt, I don't reckon, also, got supper ........... left over turkey, dressing & fixings already fixed in to-go boxes.........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OhLAWD, I do love having my Friday on a Thursday!!!!!!!  "Pretty much" got the shopping for Christmas eats done tonight, got SS stuff "thought out" and ready to hit the ground running sometime in the morning doing stuff, hunting, cleaning up, hunting, checking in here, hunting, OH, did I say I had bought a new toy for my hunting?  Got me call, can't hurt, I don't reckon, also, got supper ........... left over turkey, dressing & fixings already fixed in to-go boxes.........




Four days of year end Physical inventory done!!!.......Two at our plant in Aiken South Carolina, and two days here!! My Hiney is Whupped!!

Tag took the day off today, and get our Christmas shopping done...................Crowds and stores being out of stock for the items she was after.........She came home with nothing!!

When I leave work next Friday, I won't have to be back till 1/2/2012


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Four days of year end Physical inventory done!!!.......Two at our plant in Aiken South Carolina, and two days here!! My Hiney is Whupped!!
> 
> Tag took the day off today, and get our Christmas shopping done...................Crowds and stores being out of stock for the items she was after.........She came home with nothing!!
> 
> When I leave work next Friday, I won't have to be back till 1/2/2012


 I TOLD you that you needed some *Dulieville* time!  Mark the calender to stop by at LEAST during Frontier Days, ya hear?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I TOLD you that you needed some *Dulieville* time!  Mark the calender to stop by at LEAST during Frontier Days, ya hear?




I know!!........I just hope I can make it happen!!.........The company has retained my counterpart from South Carolina for three months to help me write our ISO policy........I'm not looking forward to this!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Dec 15, 2011)

Just stopping by to show some love before I hit the sack!  I am whooped tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I know!!........I just hope I can make it happen!!.........The company has retained my counterpart from South Carolina for three months to help me write our ISO policy........I'm not looking forward to this!!


 YEP, ya'll HAVE to come by for a break!!!



fitfabandfree said:


> Just stopping by to show some love before I hit the sack!  I am whooped tonight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Just stopping by to show some love before I hit the sack!  I am whooped tonight.


Howdy Beckha!.......Been a while



Keebs said:


> YEP, ya'll HAVE to come by for a break!!!


I wan't to do this, just don't know what I can manage!!........Too many variables in my future with work!!

These folks wan't to try to do too much at one time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> One of these days,you and me gonna git a quart of the good stuff, set under a shade tree, thow the cap away, and solve all the world`s problems.



Already done that........ Even saved the whales. 
:cow:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 15, 2011)

Ugh....totally not motivated to get my gear ready for the morning. Hope I get a clear shot at the buck my neighbor missed! Was supposed to try for it today, but the MR went coon huntin' last night and got in at 1am. Hard to get up at 5 when you wake up after 2 hours of sleep and then only get another 2....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ugh....totally not motivated to get my gear ready for the morning. Hope I get a clear shot at the buck my neighbor missed! Was supposed to try for it today, but the MR went coon huntin' last night and got in at 1am. Hard to get up at 5 when you wake up after 2 hours of sleep and then only get another 2....



Been limping along on sleep deprivation all week!!!........I'm hoping to catch up some this weekend!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Beckha!.......Been a while
> 
> I wan't to do this, just don't know what I can manage!!........Too many variables in my future with work!!
> 
> These folks wan't to try to do too much at one time


gotta set them straight!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Already done that........ Even saved the whales.
> :cow:


 Ya'll are in for a *surprise*........... watch your mailbox!!!!!!! I am sooooooooooooo sorry!!!!!!!



Sugar Plum said:


> Ugh....totally not motivated to get my gear ready for the morning. Hope I get a clear shot at the buck my neighbor missed! Was supposed to try for it today, but the MR went coon huntin' last night and got in at 1am. Hard to get up at 5 when you wake up after 2 hours of sleep and then only get another 2....


sleep deprivation is  a ah........aaaa... hhhmm, can't say that here.......it's not good...............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 15, 2011)

It's bad when turkey & dressing warming in the microwave can pull you from "this" & drankin................later ya'll..........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2011)

OK,
Where or where is the morning crew this Beautiful FRIDAY Morning.  It is past time to get your tails out of your beds and get your feet on the floor, fix some breakfast and then get the kids out of the door and on the school bus.  The weekend is approaching with blinding speed.   

Sure looks like KEBBS shut this thread down last night and left it up to me to get it open this morning.  I sure hopes that she has fun in the woods today and maybe will get a whopping bruiser deer today.

That has got to be some coffee around here somewhere.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2011)

There could be if you talked a little nicer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2011)

top of da mernin gobblin........i was all loaded up fer deer camp and got called back to work this mernin.... life of a maintenance tech..

its a bran new unused friday mornin yall!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There could be if you talked a little nicer.



Well, Mr. Gobblin, it surely is so very nice to see you and Mr. Blood show up this fine morning...........now can I please have some of your good coffee???  Please, Please.    

Top of the morning to you two "gentlemen".


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, Mr. Gobblin, it surely so is so very nice to see you and Mr. Blood show up this fine morning...........now can I please have some of your good coffee???  Please, Please.
> 
> Top of the morning to you two "gentlemen".



top of the morning to you sir.. lets roll out ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 16, 2011)

TGIF everybody!  One more 12 hour day and the mini-weekend will be here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Good mornin'


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2011)

Morning all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning all!



Mornin AJ, been a while. Hope all is well with the Family!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin AJ, been a while. Hope all is well with the Family!!!



Doing well and almost ready for xmas.  Family is great :decorate:

I been here just keeping busy at work.


How are you and the Mrs doing?  Tell by buddy Jared, I said Hello


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Doing well and almost ready for xmas.  Family is great :decorate:
> 
> I been here just keeping busy at work.
> 
> ...





:cow:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Good Friday morning :santa: Its a little warm but gonna be a beautiful  day Bama you need a machine gun with all them lil pigs.  I bet one of them mixed with my deer would make some good sausage One more week till Christmas holidays, cant wait:decorate:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2011)

Getting out of here at 7pm, ain't coming back til the 28th !


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting out of here at 7pm, ain't coming back til the 28th !



You playing Santa at the mall this year?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You playing Santa at the mall this year?






Naw, too many folks running around slappin Santa . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, too many folks running around slappin Santa . . .



yes but if you do play santa i will have hot budwiser and pickled eggs by the fire place thisyear...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> yes but if you do play santa i will have hot budwiser and pickled eggs by the fire place thisyear...............





Ya might not wanna eat/drink that combo by a fire . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2011)

anybody seen Keebs?? or Nic?? theys folks missin today


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2011)

:grinch:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Doing well and almost ready for xmas.  Family is great :decorate:
> 
> I been here just keeping busy at work.
> 
> ...



Doin ok, Jared informed us recently that he has officially changed his name to "Jaguar"  Your guess is as good as mine 

Hope the LiL Connerpygmy and the wonderful Ms Courtney are doing fine, say hello and Merry Christmas from us!!! :wreath:



Hooked On Quack said:


> :cow:



:santa:



mudracing101 said:


> Good Friday morning :santa: Its a little warm but gonna be a beautiful  day Bama you need a machine gun with all them lil pigs.  I bet one of them mixed with my deer would make some good sausage One more week till Christmas holidays, cant wait:decorate:



 Mudro



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya might not wanna eat/drink that combo by a fire . . .



 Unless you just tryin to disguise the aroma



blood on the ground said:


> anybody seen Keebs?? or Nic?? theys folks missin today




Don't worry they'll find you.....




Keebs said:


> :grinch:


----------



## Benji314 (Dec 16, 2011)

:trampoline:   :trampoline:   :trampoline: 
Just got a call that I am now employed pending the drug screen and physical. Them wont be a problem at all! Mama will be happy and I know I sho' am!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> :trampoline:   :trampoline:   :trampoline:
> Just got a call that I am now employed pending the drug screen and physical. Them wont be a problem at all! Mama will be happy and I know I sho' am!



congrats...that is great new... hard times for a lot of folks these days


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :grinch:



dadgumit....dont sneek up on me like that


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> :trampoline:   :trampoline:   :trampoline:
> Just got a call that I am now employed pending the drug screen and physical. Them wont be a problem at all! Mama will be happy and I know I sho' am!


:jump::jump::jump: Great News, Benji!!!!!!!1


blood on the ground said:


> dadgumit....dont sneek up on me like that


:grinch: dats what ya get for not paying attention!:grinch:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> :trampoline:   :trampoline:   :trampoline:
> Just got a call that I am now employed pending the drug screen and physical. Them wont be a problem at all! Mama will be happy and I know I sho' am!






You going back to stripping in the gay bars in Atlanta ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> :trampoline:   :trampoline:   :trampoline:
> Just got a call that I am now employed pending the drug screen and physical. Them wont be a problem at all! Mama will be happy and I know I sho' am!







Hooked On Quack said:


> You going back to stripping in the gay bars in Atlanta ???



:swords:


----------



## Benji314 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You going back to stripping in the gay bars in Atlanta ???



What can I say? You tip very well every time you come in there.

Tinker said you left your man thong in his trailer..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Whats fer lunch?? I'mon breakdown and finish off the left-over chili wiff sketti noodles....too bad it ain't cold.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> What can I say? You tip very well every time you come in there.
> 
> Tinker said you left your man thong in his trailer..




Shhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!  You ain't gotta tell EVERYTHING you know .  Grrrrrrrrrrrr. 





Jeff C. said:


> Whats fer lunch?? I'mon breakdown and finish off the left-over chili wiff sketti noodles....too bad it ain't cold.






Just had a plate from Harveys, lemon baked cheekun, some nasty green beans, and butter beans.




Tell "Jaguar" hey from Uncle Quack !!


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whats fer lunch??


 
Sushi  !! 
We're talkin Lobster House/Alphyretta .....  spicy tuna rolls, shashimi salmon with >good golly!< smokin' hot wasabi, and don't forget the eel, red snapp...  not to mention the hot bar  !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Golden corral, Belly tight as a tick:yummy:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Sushi  !!
> We're talkin Lobster House/Alphyretta .....  spicy tuna rolls, shashimi salmon with >good golly!< smokin' hot wasabi, and don't forget the eel, red snapp...  not to mention the hot bar  !!!




  That sure diminishes the gourmet dish I _thought_ I was indulging......although I did add an iceberg salad with grated cheddar, pnurple onyun, cajun pickled Quail eggs, and Ranch dressing. Finished it off with a piece of Fudge and some dark chocolate M&M's


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2011)

:decorate:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!  You ain't gotta tell EVERYTHING you know .  Grrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Will do Hoss....he's been askin bout you anyway!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That sure diminishes the gourmet dish I _thought_ I was indulging......although I did add an iceberg salad with grated cheddar, pnurple onyun, cajun pickled Quail eggs, and Ranch dressing. Finished it off with a piece of Fudge and some dark chocolate M&M's


Jeffro:jump:


Keebs said:


> :decorate:



Hey baby


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Will do Hoss....he's been askin bout you anyway!!





I'll get likkered up on my days off and give ya'll a call !!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 16, 2011)

JAGUAR huh, I bet it like a investor aggressive business strategy.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 16, 2011)

Benji314 said:


> Just got a call that I am now employed pending the drug screen



You hope..














J/k    Congrats


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That sure diminishes the gourmet dish I _thought_ I was indulging......although I did add an iceberg salad with grated cheddar, pnurple onyun, cajun pickled Quail eggs, and Ranch dressing. Finished it off with a piece of Fudge and some dark chocolate M&M's


 
You did good. Purple foods and dark chocolate is health to the bones 


the sushi is getting washed down at 6 tonight with a beer tasting at a nearby brewery.   Can't beat it for 5 bucks !


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

off work till Tuesday! Time to load up the truck with all sorts of implements of destruction!


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2011)

Dunno what it is with dogs and me lately but yesterday i see a neighbor from down the street running through my yard and into my neighbors yard so i step out to see whats the deal and his duck dog got lose and ran (he is working on teaching it to stay in the yard) down the main road ... i had to go to the eye doc so i couldnt help search but when i got home i asked him if the dog was ever found, nope ... so at 4am my dogs are going nuts at the front window, the last thing i was thinking was another dog but i snuck around and peaked out another window and saw him (the dog) standing under the flood light ... walked him home and woke his owner up.

2nd dog in three days i've helped get back home, but thankfully this one didnt get 10 miles away like the last.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 16, 2011)

Good advice here..

Cool Things To Do With Friend List


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> off work till Tuesday! Time to load up the truck with all sorts of implements of destruction!



Good luck bama , hope ya'll do good


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> off work till Tuesday! Time to load up the truck with all sorts of implements of destruction!



me too. Got my ameristep ground blind, and i'm ready to go hunting


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good luck bama , hope ya'll do good





Kendallbearden said:


> me too. Got my ameristep ground blind, and i'm ready to go hunting



Thanks, Guys!
 I hate to say it, but its been so long since i used my Ol Man Grand vision climber, i don't remember how it stacks together. Oh well, Fishbro wants to use it, he can figure it out. After he fixes my 4-wheeler that is. Got a hemostat clamped on the gas line now. Lost 1/2 a tank of gas last night, one drop at a time.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 16, 2011)

slip said:


> 2nd dog in three days i've helped get back home


 
Nice goin 

I see a Christmas story somewhere,

or the classic...

"I once was lost, but now..."  

Been there, did that (on the "lost & found" side)


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Guys!
> I hate to say it, but its been so long since i used my Ol Man Grand vision climber, i don't remember how it stacks together. Oh well, Fishbro wants to use it, he can figure it out. After he fixes my 4-wheeler that is. Got a hemostat clamped on the gas line now. Lost 1/2 a tank of gas last night, one drop at a time.



and so the story begins


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> and so the story begins



Hang on, it's gonna be a bumpy ride! 
I'll try to make an epic followup story ( Drivel style, of course) for Tuesday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Guys!
> I hate to say it, but its been so long since i used my Ol Man Grand vision climber, i don't remember how it stacks together. Oh well, Fishbro wants to use it, he can figure it out. After he fixes my 4-wheeler that is. Got a hemostat clamped on the gas line now. Lost 1/2 a tank of gas last night, one drop at a time.






Pookie ???




You might not wanna smoke while riding your 4 wheeler....:nono:







Pookie go BOOM !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you drive fast, the flames go straight back. :trampoline:
I gotta be fearless this weekend, no gas fumes, broken ratchet straps, improperly assembled 40 foot ladder stand, armadillo holes, or Ameristep ground blind is gonna stop me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you drive fast, the flames go straight back. :trampoline:
> I gotta be fearless this weekend, no gas fumes, broken ratchet straps, improperly assembled 40 foot ladder stand, armadillo holes, or Ameristep ground blind is gonna stop me.






Keebs and I will put a thought provoking obituary together for you.  Head stone ,  epitah ??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro:jump:
> 
> 
> Hey baby


I need a taste tester............. working on my second batch of pepper jelly.........



slip said:


> Dunno what it is with dogs and me lately but yesterday i see a neighbor from down the street running through my yard and into my neighbors yard so i step out to see whats the deal and his duck dog got lose and ran (he is working on teaching it to stay in the yard) down the main road ... i had to go to the eye doc so i couldnt help search but when i got home i asked him if the dog was ever found, nope ... so at 4am my dogs are going nuts at the front window, the last thing i was thinking was another dog but i snuck around and peaked out another window and saw him (the dog) standing under the flood light ... walked him home and woke his owner up.
> 
> 2nd dog in three days i've helped get back home, but thankfully this one didnt get 10 miles away like the last.






rhbama3 said:


> Hang on, it's gonna be a bumpy ride!
> I'll try to make an epic followup story ( Drivel style, of course) for Tuesday.


 Can't wait, Wobert!!  Good LUCK!!!!!!!!!!
ok, timer went off, back to jelly making............


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs and I will put a thought provoking obituary together for you.  Head stone ,  epitah ??



It sucked to be him? 

What is it with Dogs and Slip? You'd think animals would get a bad vibe around him, what with all those roadkill skulls in his room, but they just keep coming.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It sucked to be him?
> 
> What is it with Dogs and Slip? You'd think animals would get a bad vibe around him, what with all those roadkill skulls in his room, but they just keep coming.






I too have been curious about that, mebbe it's that pokechop his mama tied around his neck ??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2011)

Aaaahhhh, 2 batches of hot bell pepper jelly done............... now on to Mango....... jelly, jam or butter.......... decisions, decisions!!:jump:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaahhhh, 2 batches of hot bell pepper jelly done............... now on to Mango....... jelly, jam or butter.......... decisions, decisions!!:jump:



:yummy::yummy::yummy:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2011)

It is drinkthirty on a Friday and I don't have to go in for two weeks.  What work needs done can be done from here.  :jump:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is drinkthirty on a Friday and I don't have to go in for two weeks.  What work needs done can be done from here.  :jump:



You still gonna get up early and fix coffee??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 16, 2011)

alright fellers, be good. I'm out of here. Be back Sunday. I gotta go shoot some deers 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You still gonna get up early and fix coffee??



You can count on it.  :worm:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> alright fellers, be good. I'm out of here. Be back Sunday. I gotta go shoot some deers
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone



Back atcha KB....good luck!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You can count on it.  :worm:



I could sense that about ya!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is drinkthirty on a Friday and I don't have to go in for two weeks.  What work needs done can be done from here.  :jump:





Kendallbearden said:


> alright fellers, be good. I'm out of here. Be back Sunday. I gotta go shoot some deers
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone


 Good Luck, KB!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Tater chips n beer


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Tater chips n beer



Chicken fetu....fettich... fetuch.... chicken in a sauce with noodles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Tater chips n beer





rhbama3 said:


> Chicken fetu....fettich... fetuch.... chicken in a sauce with noodles.



Biskit-sausage-egg!!! :yummy:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Biskit-sausage-egg!!! :yummy:



Hey! I win the supper contest for a change! 
 Sure hope to get some seafood when we leave Panama city the Monday after christmas. My seafood section of my freezer is empty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey! I win the supper contest for a change!
> Sure hope to get some seafood when we leave Panama city the Monday after christmas. My seafood section of my freezer is empty.




No doubt!!!


Believe it or not, mine is disappearing fast. Headin to Illinois for Christmas with the inlaws this year and will continue our tradition of a LCB I do for them also. Will do one here before I leave too. I may be going back to Lousiana before I expected


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No doubt!!!
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, mine is disappearing fast. Headin to Illinois for Christmas with the inlaws this year and will continue our tradition of a LCB I do for them also. Will do one here before I leave too. I may be going back to Lousiana before I expected



need shrimp, fish, scallops, and hopefully they have some frozen crawfish tails. We ate the last bag of that shrimp/crawfish chowder last week. Man, that is some good stuff!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 16, 2011)

roast pork with mixed vegetables, fried rice with spicy mustard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> need shrimp, fish, scallops, and hopefully they have some frozen crawfish tails. We ate the last bag of that shrimp/crawfish chowder last week. Man, that is some good stuff!



Cousin of mine wants to come over for the NC game and wants me to do a crawfish boil, don't think we are gonna get any of those for Jan. 9th though. Even if we could, they'd probably be hard shell. There's a little seafood mart up here close by that sends a truck to Louisiana about once a week.

Last time I was in there to get some crawfish and crabs their shrimp were $14.99 lb


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 16, 2011)

And he's GONE..... :jump:


I can see it now,

Removal of gas line and repair of said 4-wheeler will be a 6 hour ordeal with Woozer's barking hampering progress.

Around 1am, Bait and Bama will finally retire to the living room where they will bother Bubbette and review pig porn. The targets will be named, the Keurig water will be filled before they retire to bed to relish the 2.57 hours of sleep they'll get. 

5am, the house will be filled with the barking of Woozer and the begging of Sammie and Sophie for them to please leave and take the knot-headed-noise-maker with them.

The brakes will be applied on a Tundra numerous times for eyeballs peeking out and broken down heaps that Bait swears is the Po-Po. 

Daybreak comes and they're STILL unloading and talking about where they're gonna hunt (as if that couldn't have been decided during the 6 hour 4-wheeler fiasco). They head their separate ways.

Bait FINALLY figures out how to operate the climber and makes it up to about 12.8 feet. Said climber falls, leaving Bait dangling from his Muddy harness. He manages to get to his phone and text Bama. Bama lights up, jumps on 4-wheeler to go rescue his buddy. Repaired gas line falls off because someone forgot to tighten the clamp because they were being mean to Woozer. Flames ignite cigarette hanging from Bama's left hand. Nothing will stop him though, he has to get to his Bait'Bro. He's almost there but 7 yards from the tree, he hits a crater left by a possum-on-the-halfshell sending him tumbling into the tree. The impact shakes Bait out of his harness and he falls on top of Bama.

As they lay their moaning and groaning, Bait says "Get up, that Bayou is gonna blow man!!!!" 

Trying to help each other escape the explosion as they're mere inches from a shower of ATV part and singed armhairs, a storm cloud magically appears and puts out the smoldering 4-wheeler. 

All is well and they do it again Sunday morning, with the golf cart. 


Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


> roast pork with mixed vegetables, fried rice with spicy mustard.



We have a contender, Bama!! :swords:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> And he's GONE..... :jump:
> 
> 
> I can see it now,
> ...



   

Lawd, I wish I was there!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> And he's GONE..... :jump:
> 
> 
> I can see it now,
> ...



 Just because thats the way it happened last time, doesn't mean it'll go down like that again. 
Miss ya, Bugsy! 


Jeff C. said:


> We have a contender, Bama!! :swords:


Nah, i think i still got it, but lost a few first place votes. Stupid AP poll.....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We have a contender, Bama!! :swords:



So far my selecton is the only one that will get ya full and buzzed. Therefore my selection is tops


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> And he's GONE..... :jump:
> 
> 
> I can see it now,
> ...



History repeating  



rhbama3 said:


> Nah, i think i still got it, but lost a few first place votes. Stupid AP poll.....



Yeah Alcohol Percentage poll points are hard to recoup


----------



## pbradley (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We have a contender, Bama!! :swords:





rhbama3 said:


> Nah, i think i still got it, but lost a few first place votes. Stupid AP poll.....





Hankus said:


> So far my selecton is the only one that will get ya full and buzzed. Therefore my selection is tops



What are we playing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> History repeating
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Alcohol Percentage poll points are hard to recoup


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


> What are we playing?



Best supper!! I'm bringin up the rear so far


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


> What are we playing?



Who's got the best Friday supper


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Best supper!! I'm bringin up the rear so far



I'm playin III an TPB whilst downin the 'stones


----------



## pbradley (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Best supper!! I'm bringin up the rear so far



Ah. Mine included a fortune cookie. Does that help?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> And he's GONE..... :jump:
> 
> 
> I can see it now,
> ...



ok, break over, on to attempt mango butter or something close to it!

 Tbugsy!!!!:candle:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Quick spaghetti and meat sauce here. I was fillin' out Christmas cards and workin' on SS gifts most of the day. Got up to hunt after the MR. got in at 1am from the coon woods. Gawd, I'd tired!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, break over, on to attempt mango butter or something close to it!
> 
> Tbugsy!!!!:candle:



Mango butter?? Anything like apple butter, but with mangoes?? OMG!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Ah. Mine included a fortune cookie. Does that help?



tremendously 



Sugar Plum said:


> Mango butter?? Anything like apple butter, but with mangoes?? OMG!!!!



Duh


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I'm playin III an TPB whilst downin the 'stones



Thouroughly enjoyed the III last night 



pbradley said:


> Ah. Mine included a fortune cookie. Does that help?



Depends...what did the fortune say??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, break over, on to attempt mango butter or something close to it!
> 
> Tbugsy!!!!:candle:



:yummy:


----------



## pbradley (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Depends...what did the fortune say??



I don't know; I don't read them.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thouroughly enjoyed the III last night



youtube my man, cause I gotta screen a pile to post a few


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Ah. Mine included a fortune cookie. Does that help?


Don't know yet. What did your fortune say? 


Sugar Plum said:


> Quick spaghetti and meat sauce here. I was fillin' out Christmas cards and workin' on SS gifts most of the day. Got up to hunt after the MR. got in at 1am from the coon woods. Gawd, I'd tired!




I think i love you......

Things i'll never hear Bubbette say:
 I wish you would hurry up and get home from Coon huntin' so i can go deer hunting. Oh, and supper's ready....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I don't know; I don't read them.



Didja least play the lotto numbers on em


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't know yet. What did your fortune say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya know bamer I ain sure any of us will be lucky enough to have a wimmens folk tell us that


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I don't know; I don't read them.




Hmmmm.....that's a weird fortune!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Ya know bamer I ain sure any of us will be lucky enough to have a wimmens folk tell us that



I know, right? I've spent 23 years trying to train her and she still can't....... nevermind.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> tremendously
> 
> 
> 
> Duh







rhbama3 said:


> Don't know yet. What did your fortune say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Ya know bamer I ain sure any of us will be lucky enough to have a wimmens folk tell us that





rhbama3 said:


> I know, right? I've spent 23 years trying to train her and she still can't....... nevermind.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=662897


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=662897



ohhhhh!!!!!! Trade in's!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Ya know bamer I ain sure any of us will be lucky enough to have a wimmens folk tell us that



 You never know, could happen


----------



## pbradley (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Didja least play the lotto numbers on em



Don't play the lotto, either. I'm dull.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Somebody start a new one!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Don't play the lotto, either. I'm dull.



That explains the need for twins


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Go for it....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Ya know bamer I ain sure any of us will be lucky enough to have a wimmens folk tell us that




Be nice to em. Smile at em ever once in a while. Take your blade and cut em a handful of wildflowers ever once in a while. Tell em they purty. Tell em they cook good. offer you arm and take em out on the town ever once in a while. 

Charm em, man. you can do it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That explains the need for twins


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Be nice to em. Smile at em ever once in a while. Take your blade and cut em a handful of wildflowers ever once in a while. Tell em they purty. Tell em they cook good. offer you arm and take em out on the town ever once in a while.
> 
> Charm em, man. you can do it.



Please teach my husband about this....I NEVER get flowers. NEVER. I have to get them for myself


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mango butter?? Anything like apple butter, but with mangoes?? OMG!!!!


Not sure, been so long since I had apple butter, it's more like a "spiced mango jelly" in my book, but it does taste delisch!!!


Hankus said:


> tremendously
> 
> Duh


:grinch:


Jeff C. said:


> :yummy:


:jump:



pbradley said:


> Don't play the lotto, either. I'm dull.


 but you're Hawt, that over-rules a lot!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ohhhhh!!!!!! Trade in's!!!


 you'd trade us in!?!?!?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

!)))


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Wasn't this locked a minute ago?


----------

